# Soooska's Bunny Burrow 2009 - 2011



## SOOOSKA

Well I guess I needed to start a new blog for 2009, so iasked Chris to help me with a name and he came up with "Soooska's Bunny Burrow". I'm copying this from last years blog for any new members. I will give a short introduction to the babies. Our first baby is *Buttercup*, we were told he is a Netherland Dwarf. His is10 1/2 years old. He is truly our heart Bunny. He just loves to be around my hubby and I. He showers us with kisses all the time. He sleeps on the sofa with us. He lives in our family room and is never caged. He doesn't leave the family room. (He doesn't like to step on ceramic tiles). Buttercup has had a very rough 6 months. He had 250cc of fluid removed from his abdomen in August. His recovery was very tough on him. It took him quite a while to get all better. Now just last week be brought him to the Vets to have a wart removed from his ear only to be told he has a "orange" size growth in his tmmy area. We have noticed in the past few days that he seems to sleep alot and also has "some" problems with his breathing.




Next is *Wilbur and Jackie*, they are 5+ years old. We got them at a Pet store after my girlfriend told us about some really cute bunnies there. Chris and I had no intention of ever getting another bunny, but when we saw them at the store we looked at each other and said it's none or it's the 2 of them. They are some kind of lop not sure exactly what kind though. (If someone can help me out please do). We were told they were both boys so they were named Wilbur & Jack (hubby picked Jack). Well low and behold one evening when Chris was at work Wilbur was getting quite frisky with Jack, it sure didn't look like a dominance (sp?) issue to me. Chris thought the same thing so he separated that night. We took them to the vets to be sexed and low and behold Jack turned into Jackie. After they were both fixed we put them back together and they bonded instantly. They now have their own bedroom and are very happy together. They are not very lovable to Chris and I but I would not trade them for anything. We both love them so much and get so much joy out of watching them together. They truly are "In Love"



Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax" She is another we got at another pet store, same friend told me about her. So off Chris and I go the store. We fell in love instantly but looked at each other and said we better not. Well I went back 3 times in the next 2 days and just kept looking at her. Finally on the Monday I called Chris and said can we get her, he said yes, but to be honest I would have gotten her anyway. She is a Single Mane Lionhead, she's about3 1/2 years old. She' a real love, we have finally in the past few months gotten kisses from her, doesn't mind being picked up for short periods. Will play catch with us and will lay down at our feet. She has the most beautiful blue eyes. Her true love is Mr Tumnus:heartbeat:, so one day they must meet. Oh yes Daisy Mae is Famous she's on page 83 of Disapproving Rabbits.



http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14356&forum_id=6 And last but not least is Winston and Vega. This is quite the story on how they came to live with us. I fell in LOVE with Winston in 2007 when Laura "Snuggy's Mom" asked if anyone on the forum wanted to adopt Winston. He ended up going to live with another forum member who lived in the States. (Correct me if I'm wrong I think she lived in Missouri). Well it turned out she had personal issues and had to re-home Winston and his new girlfriend Vega. I was asked if I would like to adopt them, they came as a package deal as they were bonded. (Now to be honest way back I really wanted to get Winston to bond with Daisy Mae.) I told them I had to think about it and discuss it with Chris. Chris really thought Winston was adorable and he really wanted him way back too. So after a couple of days I told Haley that yes we would take them, the more I saw Vega the more I was getting excited for her to come too. Well many very KIND people from RO helped to get them to us. It was during the summer when all those real bad storms were happening too. Both Chris and I can't say enough about the kindness of all the people who helped get them here. Haley did the last leg of the journey and delivered the two sweethearts to Chris & I. Well Winston is a little Scardey Cat, he hates to be picked up, he will let you pet him for a couple of seconds. He's not too bad if you can get him on to the bed, he will lay with you. Now Vega she's a real Lovey Dovey,(believe me Chris fell reallyhard for her)she loves to be petted and having her ears scratched. Winston & Vega are truly in Love with each other. They are so cute to watch together, she really watches over him but on the next note she will nip at his little bum when she wants to be kissed. They live in a huge NIC cage in our bedroom, and believe me they are very noisy some nights.



http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14356&forum_id=6 So these are the stories of all my Babies. I look forward to sharing many more with all of you. Susan


----------



## maherwoman

VERY nice start to your blog!! Love the pictures, and I love each buns' story! 

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Chris took a couple of pictures of Wilbur & Jackie today. Please excuse the dirty carpet, it's getting cleaned tomorrow.











Enjoy

Susan


----------



## polly

They are like siamese twins lol and very gorgeous where has snuggys mum been anyway? havent seen her around for ages


----------



## MLR-Rabbitry

Its final im stealing every single one of your rabbits :shock:it will be a quick nabbing ullhair:But i think i can do it  very nice blogs by the way:woohoo


----------



## Bunny Bonny from Ukraine

Your bunnies are really adorable, they are charming. And Buttercup is a great rabbit, he is already 10 years old! It's really ramarkable, I wish him good health and many sweet kisses from me. Wilbur and Jackie are so nice, they seem to be so kind and lovely, really lovely and tender. Oh, and, of course - Daisy Mae! She is the sweetest bunny-girl I have ever seen!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks eveyone for your nice comments, the Babies and I really appreciate them.

A few pictures of Buttercup resting on Daddy.































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I love them all but I just adore Winston!


----------



## SOOOSKA

I just had to put this in my Blog.

Isn't he just the cutest.











Susan


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Look at that sweet little phantom face!


----------



## TinysMom

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I just had to put this in my Blog.
> 
> Isn't he just the cutest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan



Oh my....where did you get it done? I LOVE it!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Susan, your buns are some of my favs on this forum! Great new blog for them!

I'm so proud to have been part of the journey that got the new pair to you. Yep, that Winston is a ball of fire! Hee hee. Little cutie!


----------



## LuvaBun

Love the new blog 

Poor Buttercup. How is he getting on? He looks quite at home resting on Daddy, though .

I don't think I've seen a picture of Wilbur and jackie more than a few inches apart - such a snuggle couple 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Crystal , I'm so glad you were part of the journey that brought my 2 new Babies to me. They are such a joy to have . Chris and I love them so much.

Jan Buttercup is doing ok, he sleeps alot. His appetite is really good and of course he's doing alot of :litterhealthy:. Chris and I spoil him so much (even more than before if you can believe that). We have no idea what the future is for him so we take one day at a time and give him tons of love. He's such a special little guy.

Here's a few pictures of Daisy Mae. I put her little *Blue* hat on her, she's such a little sweetie.





















Gosh I really must make her a Blue Blankie to rest on, the Christmas on clashes with her hat.:crazinessI know I'm nuts. LOL

Susan:running bunny


----------



## kherrmann3

Daisy Mae looks like such a little princess! It's adorable! Your "joined at the head" lops are so cute, too!


----------



## maherwoman

Oh my goodness...

Somebunny wooks rather gwumpy in that hat...:grumpy:

Hehe!!

Love the pictures of Wilbur & Jackie...and Buttercup is as gorgeous as ever!!


----------



## JadeIcing

I got to brag that I knew a bunny that made it into the book! Thought I would share!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's 2 pictures I took of The Dutchess on her new shelf.

She lays up there all the time now. I know her cage is small but she's out most of the day. For the last little while we leave her cage door open all day even when were not home. She''s such a good girl she never goes down the stairs just wanders around up stairs.











Enjoy

Susan


----------



## myheart

I love your new blog!! The new pics are a great re-introduction to your fur-kids. I just loveDutchess Daisy Mae. I saved the pic of her on my laptopfrom another thread you started when she had that curl swoosh across her forehead. That was the picture that made me fall in love with her.

Now, seeing all of these other pics and knowing the stories, I believe your bunnies were meant to be with you and no one else. Good to know you have such an understanding man in your life who loves the babies as much as you do. Such a softy...

myheart


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Miss DM! Yay, she is just gorgeous as ever!:inlove: Thanks for sharing, Susan, tell Chris I said Hi! Tell him my hubby is just as nuts about buns as he is! Gotta love that in a man, lol!:yes::tongue


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks myheart, I think you are talking a bout the picture where she has the "Donald Trump" swoosh across her forehead. LOL

Crystal glad to hear your hubby is as "Crazy" about bunnies as Chris. He loves them to pieces. 

Chris had his treatment for his Thyroid yesterday so he can't touch the babies or me for about a week. I think him not touching/holding the babies is worse than not touching me. LOL

Pictures of the Dutchess sleeping. Isn't she just an Angel.

















And a few of my precious Winston & Vega.































Their all on diets as they have become very round. I'm going to set up a run outside in the summer so they can get exercise. Now if only summer would come.

Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Flash

Hi Soooska! It's great seeing your bunnies again especially Winston. I remember when you got him, he was so striking, at first I thought he was a GP. Your bunnies look wonderful.


----------



## Jenson

:yeahthat:

I'm sure they've got even more gorgeous while I've been away! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Hoppy Valentine's Photo Contest!


----------



## SOOOSKA

I took some pictures of the Babies fromthe last few days. 

*Wilbur*











*The Love Bunnies*
















*"The Baby" Buttercup*





















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Flashy

So VERY Cute!


----------



## LuvaBun

:inlove: I Love this pic. I just want to pick him up and squish him 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> :inlove: I Love this pic. I just want to pick him up and squish him
> 
> Jan


I want to snorgle him!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Well I finally got my computer back so I can post LOTS of picture.

[align=center]*Daisy Mae's Day At Her Daddy's Spa*[/align]
[align=left]*



*[/align]
[align=left]*



*[/align]
[align=left]*



*[/align]
[align=left]*



*[/align]
[align=left]*



*[/align]
[align=left]*



*[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]




[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Enjoy[/align]
[align=left]Susan[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Next we have,

[align=center]*Vega In Daddy's Arms*[/align]
[align=left]*



*[/align]
[align=left]*



*[/align]
[align=left]*



*[/align]
[align=center]*Jackie in Daddy's Arms*[/align]
[align=left]*



*[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=center]*Buttercup In Daddy's Arm and On Pillow*[/align]
[align=left]*



*[/align]
[align=left]*



*[/align]
[align=left]*



*[/align]
[align=left]*



*[/align]
[align=left]*Enjoy*[/align]
[align=left]*Susan*[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3

Buttercup looks like a sleepy bun!  Cute pictures!


----------



## Bassetluv

Susan, your bunnies are all so photogenic! All very strikingly handsome (or beautiful, depending upon gender ). I'm sending some ray: for Buttercup; what an absolute charm he is! Still amazed at his age, as I've never had a rabbit live past 7 (though have heard of some who are still going strong in their teens :shock. He certainly is living a wonderful life with you and Chris, as are all your bunnies. Big hugs and nose scritches for everybody!


----------



## trailsend

Susan I so enjoyed all the pictures!! Daisy Mae at the spa was hilarious! They are all so very sweet


----------



## LuvaBun

Such great pics . I see that Chris can cuddle the bunners again !

Daisy Mae looks suprisingly at home in a 'spa' 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks everyone for your comments.

Now some more pictures of my "My Baby" "Pure Innocence"





















And of Winston & Vega


























Enjoy

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3

:faint:You're killing me with this! It's just... too... CUTE!


----------



## LuvaBun

:yeahthat:

I know, I know! Buttercup is just too adorable, and I love the way he snuggles into his pillows.

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I think I might have to make a special trip to Ontario and Bunny Nap Buttercup.


----------



## myheart

I had just clicked in on your blog and had the first pic of Buttercup on the screen, when one of the students walked past and said, "Awe, what a cute rabbit..." She had the most liltingtone to her voice as she said it that I could help but think she was completely impressed with Buttercup's cuteness. 

Is Buttercup a little pillow magnet? All of his pics show him living the good life lounging on a pillow of some sort. Lucky little bunner...!!! He knows he has his slaves in their place, doesn't he? 

I love all of Winston and Vega's pictures. It is so heartwarming to see cuddling bunners, isn't it? One just can't help but say, "Awe..." I don't know what I would do if I didn't get to see cuddling bunners throughout the day. That's when I get to say to myself that I am one lucky bunny-mom to have such precious fur-babies who love each other.

myheart


----------



## SOOOSKA

Myheart, sorry I didn't respond earlier, I'm still not getting email notifications that I have responses.

Thanks for the compliments on the Babies. Yes Buttercup is a real pillow magnet. He just loves laying on them. Of course I made all the pillows and blankies for him and all the rest of them. 

Wilbur and Jackie love their Blankies too. Daisy Mae sleeps on her blankies, only Winston and Vega tend to scrunch them all up and pee pee on them. Those little monkeys.

Susan


----------



## Becca

This blog has been mentioned in Today on Ro


x


----------



## Numbat

Your buns are so sweet! :blushan: Lol, Daisy Mae looks like a superstar!


----------



## kherrmann3

Don't any of your bunnies chew on the blankets? Mine make Swiss cheese out of theirs.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Susan,

I just showed Rob pics of the babies that we had here, and he is just awed and so happy for them as am I! I'm so glad the trips were sucessful to get these guys to you and they're doing so well! Yay! So, I need more pics, haha.

Crys:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks for your comments. 

The babies put holes in the blankets but they don't eat the material. Wilbur & Jackie and Buttercup are the worst for chewing.

Hey Crystal, I'm so happy you and Robgot to take care of the Babies for a short while. They really are so sweet especially Vega. She doesn't mind being held unlike my Little Winston. I really love having them in the bedroom, except they tend to be little piggies sometimes with their hay.

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Thanks for your comments.





> Hey Crystal, I'm so happy you and Robgot to take care of the Babies for a short while. They really are so sweet especially Vega. She doesn't mind being held unlike my Little Winston. I really love having them in the bedroom, except they tend to be little piggies sometimes with their hay.
> 
> Susan



Ha, yes, Vega is so darn sweet! You can hold her to your hearts' content. But, Mr. Winston is another story, haha!

Need some new pics! Take care, Susan, and tell Chris we love him as well!

Crys


----------



## SOOOSKA

A few pictures of Buttercup that I took today. Resting of course.












































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## myheart

Oh my gosh.... Buttercup isn't spoiled or anything with his little sofa-bed, is he?!! Too cute for words! Such a little Prince he is. I am able to see why he is one of your favorite photo subjects when he is napping. Such a sweetie. 

How is Winston feeling? I was following your thread in the Infirmary. I am sure he is getting a bit more fiber in his diet now.

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3

Does Buttercup do anything other than lay around and be cute?


----------



## LuvaBun

:shock2:Oh boy! Buttercup laying on his little sofa-bed is just the cutest thing!

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

A few more pictures of Buttercup resting on his "Fake Fur" Blankie.

BTW, yes Buttercup lays around most of the day, very spoilt little guy.


























Enjoy

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's some of Buttercup's St Pattys pictures.































Enjoy

*Susan* and *Buttercup*


----------



## LuvaBun

Adorable! I am so jealous of how well behaved your buns are when you dress them up. Dare I even say that, they enjoy it 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Jan. 

We are lucky they are usually really good. Of course Winston is the Bratiest out of all of them. But I still love him!

We should try to do `The Dutchess`tonight.

Susan


----------



## myheart

I took a quick look in the St. Pat's contest thread, and Buttercup's pic isn't in there yet..... I was so excited to see which one you were going to choose because they are all so cute. I know I would have a hard time with picking the winning photo. 

No matter which photo makes it to the thread, Buttercup has my vote!!! I just hope we are able to vote for more than one pic, especially if Daisy has a photoshoot next. 

myheart


----------



## SOOOSKA

Myheart Buttercup is on page 2. I hope I put it in the right spot.

Susan


----------



## myheart

Thanks Soooska.... It was my bad. Some of the pics on the first page are sized big, so they stretched to page a bit and I didn't move it over to see there was a second page....

I think you picked a great photo for Buttercup!! I can't wait to see Daisy's pics also!! I'm ready to vote....!!!! :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

love your pics!!!!!!!!!!!! 
your buns are ttooooooo cute


----------



## Kazumi

Awe I love the St. Patricks Day pictures  Too cute


----------



## kherrmann3

I squealed when I saw those pictures! Will just rolled his eyes at me. He doesn't like me going on the forum and checking about the pictures... Buttercup is to die for!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks everyone, I got a bunch of pictures ofDaisy Mae, I`ll put them on tomorrow butI had to put this one on tonight. It reminds me of the book `The Cat In The Hat`except it`s `The Bunny In The Hat`.







Susan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

AWWWWW Thats so cute. Looks like one disproving bunny tho.



*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Thanks everyone, I got a bunch of pictures ofDaisy Mae, I`ll put them on tomorrow butI had to put this one on tonight. It reminds me of the book `The Cat In The Hat`except it`s `The Bunny In The Hat`.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan


----------



## JadeIcing

Cute! We just got a new bun in the rescue who looks like Winston. I need to see her better. She has babies!


----------



## kherrmann3

Daisy Mae is so cute! She does look to be a tad on the disapproving side, though!  Are her eyes red or blue? I've probably asked this before... They look blue in some pictures... :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Ali, you have to get pictures of ther bunny who looks like Winston, must be cute.

Daisy Mae's eyes are the most Beautiful Blue. I'm very jealous, I'd love to have eyes like hers.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3

She is a beautiful little bunner!


----------



## myheart

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Thanks everyone, I got a bunch of pictures ofDaisy Mae, I`ll put them on tomorrow butI had to put this one on tonight. It reminds me of the book `The Cat In The Hat`except it`s `The Bunny In The Hat`.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan



OMG, that was exactly what I thought when I first saw this pic.... "Who does Daisy look like? Someone weall know.... The Cat In The Hat!!!!!" Way too cute!!! 

How do you get the bunners to sit so still for you?!!!!

myheart


----------



## SOOOSKA

As promised here are some more pictures of Daisy Mae.




































myheart, I must say Buttercup and Daisy Mae are really good at just sitting still, maybe it's because they are in the Living Room which they very seldom go into.

I think i will try the rest tomorrow for pictures. That may be a little more interesting, 2 bunnies at the same time doesn't always work so well.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3

Oh! Her eyes are such a pretty blue!


----------



## Crystalballl

Cute!


----------



## SOOOSKA

For all you Winston and Vega fans.




































It Boggles my mind how anyone could give these two Beauties away. I guess their loss is our gain.

Enjoy

Susan


----------



## irishlops

soooska, i have finished drawing your rabbits. ill scan them up soon. and send you the oringinal


----------



## dallasmyponi

Haha aww they are all so cute! Does Vega even have eyes?! Her face is so squooshy!
Susie


----------



## SOOOSKA

hey irishlops thanks ,I'm excited to see them.

Susan


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Dallasmyponi i was going to say the same thing about his eyes,lol. so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Ali, you have to get pictures of ther bunny who looks like Winston, must be cute.


This is Delila. Pattern isn't exact but you will see what I mean.






This is her babies...


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG Ali, she's Adorable.

Thanks for putting the pictures on here.

Can you imagine her with Winston?

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

Lol! It looks like they have had an argument here, and are laying at opposite sides of the blanket 

I just love Vegas colouring - she's quite the looker!

Jan


----------



## irishlops

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> hey irishlops thanks ,I'm excited to see them.
> 
> Susan


there not master pieces if that what you mean...lol.
ill get you a real good one once im good at it!.
butter cup is so cute.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Jan, I know what you are saying about Vega. She's such a sweet bunny. Very cuddly, i just wish she'd give me a kiss.

I told Vega to keep her eyes closed so she didn't end up with red eye like most of my pictures. LOL

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Great new pics Susan! I love their holiday costumes, so cute.

Jan, Vega is really beautiful in person and very snuggable.Winston, complete opposite lol. Silly boy.


----------



## SOOOSKA

I'm so proud of my Boy winning the "St Paddy's Contest". So seeing that he is "Grand Champion" we had to frame his picture and hang it so everyone could see it as they enter the house:tonguewiggle.







And a picture of the "Happy" couple.






Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here are a couple of pictures of Wilbur & Jackie, as usual stuck together like glue.






They don't have red eyes, but I can never take pictures of them without their eyes coming out red. One of these days when I have money i will buy myself a good camera.






Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Elf Mommy

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I'm so proud of my Boy winning the "St Paddy's Contest". So seeing that he is "Grand Champion" we had to frame his picture and hang it so everyone could see it as they enter the house:tonguewiggle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan


This is TOO Awesome!!! Congratulations, again!


----------



## myheart

Oh my goodness...!! Look at their matching ears!!!! Way too sweet for words!! I'm sure others have posted about their ears, but I can't help saying it again. Wilbur and Jackie are like little bookends!! I love them....!!

Please give them both squishies from me!!! :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks myheart, I know I always laugh when I see their ears matching. They are so alike in so many ways.

Speaking of Wilbur and Jackie, I found some baby pictures of them.





















And a few when they were a little older.


























Enjoy

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

And now a few of Buttercup from the past.


























Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Ninchen

Ooooh, the easter bunny is already hiding eggs!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's Buttercup resting in his box. 
















He's so Dang Cute, but of course I can say that cause I'm his Mommie.

Enjoy

Susan


----------



## TinysMom

Just gotta say - I LOVE the photos!


----------



## LuvaBun

OK, it's official - I want Buttercup! I mean, look at that little face, those pink lips and nosey :inlove:.

How is he doing these days, Susan? he sure looks good 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Jan, if you come visit me on the "Nice Side Of Canada" LOLyou can play withButtercup and he will even give you kisses.

He seems to be feeling ok, he certainly doesn't jump up on the sofas like he use to and he does tend to sleep, alot but he is eating and pooping really well.

He's still real loveable though, sleeps in our arms all the tme, he's just so darn loveable.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's a couple of pictures of *Dasiy Mae* eating her breakfast. What a "Little Piggy".











Enjoy

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

Lol! It looks like she is trying to hide from the camera - "Give me some privacy, Mom, I'm eating here" 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Jan, yes my Daisy Mae can be a little monkey but my darn cute one. LOL 

BTW thanks for posting a comment I can always count on you and a few others to comment in my blog.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3

Daisy Mae is so cute!  You have a good eye for cute bunnies!}

How are your two bun pairs doing?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Kelly.

Wilbur & Jackie and Winston & Vega are great. I just love watching "Bunnies In Love" interact with each other. They are so darn cute when they are cuddling. 

Geez Wilbur & Jackie even let us pet them every now and then. They really don't like human contact too much. But I figure at least they have each other.

Now Vega is a real Cuddle Bunny, she loves to be held and petted, Winston on the other hand is a "Sissy". He fights us when we try to pick him up. However when we do catch him he's not too bad, he can be a little squeamish.

Winston & Vega are so darn noisy at night (they live in our bedroom), they rattle their hay rack for hours. But I'd miss them if we moved them out. The only alternative is to move them into Wilbur & Jackie's room (yes they have their own bedroom) but they'd end up killing each other. Wilbur and Jackie have 2 NICcages in their room but they are never caged as in door closed, so I feel it wouldn't be fair to them to put other bunnies in their room.

Susan


----------



## myheart

I know what you mean about disturbing the existing set-up. I would love to take in another foster or two, but with limited space, I need to keep my trio in mind and the routine that they are used to. Andy Allenis doing well with his limited play-time, but I feel guilty that he should have more. I guess that is what his forever home will be for... lot's of play-time and, hopefully, a wonderful little girlfriend! 

I always love the pics you post. Daisy looks so cute with a mouthful of veggie! I always picture being so girly, but I suppose that even young ladies need to let it all hang out sometimes to. LOL!!! 

There are not enough words to describe Buttercup's cuteness!! Give him a kiss on the nose for me... 

myheart


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Janet, I gave Buttercup a kiss from you and daisy Mae a pat on the head.

This is a picture from last summer but just love it.






Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> I just love watching "Bunnies In Love" interact with each other. They are so darn cute when they are cuddling.


I know - I really miss that. Pernod and Perry were just so 'in love' and were never apart, always snuggling. She and Shadow eventually snuggled, but not in the same way - more like just for company. I can't see Shadow and Jester _ever_ doing it :expressionless

And I love that picture - how did you get the ripple effect? It looks great.

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Jan, all we can do is pray that your two little Beauties will one day decide they are "in Love" and become bonded.

This is the website I used for the picture of Buttercup and Daisy Mae.

http://www.blibs.com/editor/

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

See I just did another one. LOL







Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

OK this is really pityful, I have nothing better to do with my time, so I'm making some fancy pictures.











Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

And another.






Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

OK last one for now. Going out for lunch/dinner at the In Laws.






Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

So my Sweet Vega and Innocent Winston are "Little Monkeys".

Yesterday I swear when i got them out of their cage for the day I clamped the run closed. Well i called for Chris to come outside, at which point he said Winston and Vega are roaming our bedroom. He said Vega was in our stereo cabinet and he had no idea where Winston was. So i started to search for "The Brat", well of course he was under the bed along with all the other junk I have under there. Well 5 minutes later of me going from one side of the bed to the other i finally caught him.

Well today I know I closed their run, who do you think I find on the other side "Miss Vega". So i yell to Chris that the little monster got out. The only thing I can think of is she jumped onto the cage and then jumped down to start exploring the bedroom.

So of course Chris and I stood outside the bedroom for 5 minutes watching her. Now do you think she tried to escape then, oh no she probably new we were watching her. 

Now the unfortunate thing is we will not be able to let them out in their run when we are not home. I can't take the chance of Vega jumping over the baby gate and coming face to face with Daisy Mae, that would not be pretty sight.

Anyway here are a few pictures of Winston trying to get out and Vega laying pretty and of course Daisy Mae looking "Beautiful".




































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

Lol! Little Stinkers. I know lionheads are the masters of escape, but I'm suprised at sweet, innocent little Vega 

Oh, and I can sympathise when they get under the bed, getting them out then they run under the other side. We now have an extending walking stick we keep handy - works wonders 

Jan


----------



## myheart

Too funny when they get to be too smart for their own good!!! :roflmao:

I can't stand their little "running back and forth' games to evade capture either. Reasoning with them doesn't help, no matter how much one pleads with them to go the "right direction." I discovered that the yard stick works fairly well to guide them. I have no problems with Patch or Luna, but that Zappa has a mind of her own... 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3

*myheart wrote: *


> Too funny when they get to be too smart for their own good!!! :roflmao:
> 
> I can't stand their little "running back and forth' games to evade capture either. Reasoning with them doesn't help, no matter how much one pleads with them to go the "right direction." I discovered that the yard stick works fairly well to guide them. I have no problems with Patch or Luna, but that Zappa has a mind of her own...
> 
> myheart


*imagines myheart chasing rabbits around her home with a yardstick* 

Hehe... I wish I could see that for real! We have a "bunny board" here. We put it from the wall to the side of the couch so the bunnies can't get into the dining room (the couch/wall form a little entryway). When I need to herd the buns back, I used the smaller side of the board and scoot them along.


----------



## myheart

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *imagines myheart chasing rabbits around her home with a yardstick*



It's just too aggrivating to imagine.... :grumpy:That Zappa will cover the same path so many times to avoid me, that the "bunny stick" becomes the last and final option. I know the chase upset her also because she grunts and thumps the entire time. But she just doesn't take the hint that it's bed-time some nights. 

Patrick is so easy... he comes when he is called....


----------



## RexyRex

I love the cube picture! How did you do that?


----------



## SOOOSKA

I went on this website 

http://www.blibs.com/editor/

clicked on animation then picked roll annimation.

Susan


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Your buns are so cute I love the animation pictures.

Have to check that site out.

Great blog


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Kat for the compliments about my Babies.

Here are a few pictures i took of Wilbur.































Gosh he's so dang cute if I may say so myself.

Enjoy

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

Goodness, Wilbur pics on his own .... without Jackie :shock:!! Now there's a rare thing 

Wilbur looks like he is one big, cuddly teddy bear in those pics - I love his ears and nose markings.

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3

It looks like he sleeps all the time! Too cute!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Jan, yes Wilbur looks like a big cuddly teddy bear but only with Jackie.

The two of them do not like human contact. You should see when I try to catch them to brush them, I look like an idiot runnig around their room after them.

Kelly you are right I think that's all the 2 of them do is eat and sleep. LOL

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3

It's adorable, though!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Ijust took a few pictures of the babies.

This is Jackie sitting in the bowl of hay. She drives me nuts because she pees in it sometimes.











Jackie in the litter box, I only had to move her 4 times from the bowl.











Wilbur wasn't very co-operative tonight.






My Beautiful Daisy Mae











Winston & Vega 2 more not co-operating with the photographer.











Winston giving kisses.






Winston wanting kisses but not getting them.






Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Becca

Awwwwwwwh so cute!!! Your Daisy Mae reminds me of Fluffball the bottom of her face is the same shape :hearts: so cute!!!
And I love Wilburs face markings :hearts:

x


----------



## LuvaBun

Wow, you have some really disapproving faces there . Not often I see that in your babies - you must have caught them on a bad day 

Jan


----------



## myheart

LOL about Jackie sitting in her hay bowl.... Princess Katie used to do the same thing. I ended up giving her a hay rack because I found out she was pee'ing in the other container I had the hay in. I was so frustrated with her because I had no idea how long the pee-hay was sitting there before I found out she was doing that.  Anyhow... I don't think you could go too much smaller with Jackie's dish... she already looks like she over-flowithsthe dish herself (LOL). 

Nice pics, Susan.... Always a joy to see the kids at their best (and worst ). 

myheart


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Janet for the comments on the babies. 

Speaking of the babies here's a few more of Lazy and Lazier. aka Wilbur & Jackie.







Check out those ears.
















He's so dang cute!
















Look at my little Princess, gosh I love her to pieces
























Enjoy

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing

:biggrin2:So cute!


----------



## LuvaBun

Such little snuggly cuties . I love their little heart-shaped water bowl very appropriate 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks for the comments. Yes Jan I saw the bowl and had to buy it for them. it has Princess written in it and of course Jackie is my little Princess.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

I took a couple of pictures of Winston the other night, gosh ge's so cute, I'm so glad I got him and Vega.

Pure Innocence.
















Sorry they are a bit blurry, I'm so useless when it comes to taking pictures. One of these days I wll get a better camera.

Enjoy

Susan


----------



## myheart

Winston looks like he could be sucking his thumb while he is napping!!! LOL

Such nice pics of the kids.... I love all of the pics of Jackie and Wilbur! They look so squishy sweet that I wish I could grab them up and cuddle on them for a while.

When will we see pics of Daisy Mae?

myheart


----------



## SOOOSKA

Janet I never noticed how Winston's little paw is by his mouth, gosh you really notice the little things. LOL

I need to get some new pictures of the Dutchess Daisy Mae. I love watching Wilbur & Jackie together, they really are so "In Love" with each other. They want nothing to do with me but that's ok as long as they keep loving each other.

My poor baby Buttercup seems to be going down hill a little. His breathing is getting a little more laboured/noisy. We are bringing him to the Vets on Monday. I think the growth in his tummy is growing.I tried to feel it last night but I could tell it really bothered him when I tried to feel it.

Please everyone say a prayer for him.

Thanks

Susan ray:


----------



## TreasuredFriend

For baby Buttercup ray:

:hearts


----------



## kherrmann3

Sending good vibes Buttercup's way! :thumbup :clover: :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun

ray: Praying for our/your beautiful boy. 

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

ray: Get better Buttercup {{HUGS}} How is he today?


----------



## myheart

Awe, Susan, I hope things go well for little Buttercup.You are making such nice posts about the pics on my threads, and here you are with so much to worry about with your little man and all the stuff going on in your life. Sometimes the distraction helps, but I wish I were there to give you hugs and support. 

Prayers and hugs for everything going on in your life....

ray::hug: .... with extra prayers for little Buttercup. ray:

myheart


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and kind words for Buttercup.

He's about the same, his breathing isn't all that great. I tend to wake him up when he seems tohave really laboured breathing. Chris said the same thing, he had to wake him a couple of times last night (Chris sleeps on the sofa now).

Onthe other hand is is still pretty active and has a fairly good appetite. He still will come and give me lots of kisses on the leg, which I shouldn't let him do as I tend to be allergice to his saliva and get rashes on my leg (quite attractive lol). But how am I suppose to stop him when he's showing me all that love?

Susan. :expressionless


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh No! How awful to be allergic to Buttercup kisses . Perhaps he needs to come here and kiss me instead  (I'm just thinking of _your_ welfare - honestly )

Glad to hear that he is still eating and acting normally. Will be thinking of you tomorrow!

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Jan, Buttercup said he'd love to give you kisses, but he said you have to come visit him with all your Bunnies. He said he'd let them all live in the Family Room with him. 

Chris brought Buttercup to the Vets, he said he is still healthy, he has no more fluid in his abdomen and that the growth has not gotten any bigger since the fall. He thinks Buttercup is just snoring (the noise that he makes). 

So in other words my Beautiful Buttercup is becoming a "Little Old Bunny Man" that snores. I'm so delighted that thats all it is. Honesty I'd rather listen to his snoring over a human "mans" snoring.:tonguewiggle

Susan:nod:weee:anic:


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Bunny snoring just makes you go "awwww" 

Continued Good Vibes to your little kisser!! You so need those therapy kisses on your pants legs, Susan, and let Buttercup deliver all he can. He is lucky he has two humans who care so deeply for him.


----------



## kherrmann3

Don't forget "spoil" him!


----------



## LuvaBun

Thank goodness that he is doing OK. How cute that he's snoring . At least you won't need ear plugs, like I do when John snores 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Bunny snoring just makes you go "awwww"


So true!


----------



## SOOOSKA

[align=center]*Today is my Sweet Winston's*[/align]
[align=center]*3rd Birthday*[/align]
[align=center]*Happy Birthday Sweetheart!*[/align]
[align=center]:bunnydance::balloons::magicwand:arty::bunny18:group::trio:birthday:running bunny:weee:anic:[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## LuvaBun

OMG - just look at that face 

*HAPPY 3RD BIRTHDAY, WINSTON. :balloons:

*Hope Mommy and Vega give you everything you want 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Happy 3rd Birthday!  Don't over-do it with the craisins, Winston!


----------



## myheart

:balloons:* Happy 3rd Birthday, Winston!!!! :balloons:*

You don't look a day over one....!!! Sending lot's of cuddles and kisses your way, Winston. Hope your birthday is filled with nummy foods and binkies!!!!

myheart

P.S. Actually he almost looks like he is disapproving of turning three....LOL


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks everyone, Winston was thrilled with the Birthday wishes.

I can't get over how big he looks in that picture. He really is a small wee little "FRISKY" bunny.

Susan & *Winston*


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Happy Birthday Winston!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's a few pictures of Lazy & Lazier also know as Wilbur & =Jackie.































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3

Are you sure that they aren't glued together?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

AAAAAAHHHHHHHhh There so cute looking.


----------



## cheryl

Jackie and Wilbur are just the cutest little snuggle buns....i feel like reaching through the pc screen and giving their noses a scratch....they always look so snuggy together


----------



## myheart

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Are you sure that they aren't glued together?



Honestly, I think they are.....  How could any set of bunnies be more bonded than my Patrick and Luna?!!!! Wilbur and Jackie must have come across the glue bottle and said, "We're stickin' together through thick and thin..." Maybe that is why they don't do much other than lounging together. 

I absolutely love the bunny-bum pics!!! You were lucky they sat through the photo session to get those pics. They are my favorite picsbecause I am such a sucker for cute bunny-butts, and blue-eyed bunnies (still figuring out how to get Boz's Louie over for an extended visit h34r2). Of the two butt-pics, I like the first one because their ears are crossed... That just made me say, "Awe, look how in love they are..."

Great pics of the kids!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!!

myheart


----------



## Nela

Susan, 

You have got the most adorable buns. The baby pics of Wilbur and Jackie just made me squeal. Those two are something special. It always warms my heart to see them. Would it be ok if I saved a few temporarily to show my boyfriend? Hehe.


----------



## kherrmann3

*myheart wrote: *


> Of the two butt-pics, I like the first one because their ears are crossed... That just made me say, "Awe, look how in love they are..."


It's like when you walk behind a little old couple who are holding hands.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks everyone for your comments. Wilbur & Jackie thank you too.

I get upset sometimes that they really aren't fond of humans (Wilbur does let me pet him sometimes when i have my glove on) but seeing the 2 of them together like the pictures above makes me say "Ahh" all the time. Their truely isn't anything better than seeing 2 bunnies in "Love":heartbeat:.

Sophie you can use/save any of my photos that you like.

Susan:bunny18


----------



## LuvaBun

:inlove: Total cuteness! They look so squishable. Ahhh, I miss snuggly bunnies - nice to know I can always get my fix here

Jan


----------



## Haley

Just catching up on your blog. I miss you and the bunnies so much. Im so glad they are all doing so well.

Give Winston a belated birthday kiss from me (if he will let you). I love my little godbun. He is such a special little man. I love this pic of him sleeping. Tumnus sleeps like that sometimes too. 






Give Buttercup lots of head pats from me too. I worry about him. Basil is going downhill as well now so I know how you feel. Basil and Buttercup are seriously the same bunny- so amazingly sweet and loving and kind. 

I hope you are doing well. I miss chatting with you!

Haley


----------



## SOOOSKA

Haley I tried to give Winston kisses from you but you know what he`s like he doesn`t want to be caught. Honestly he`s such a `Little Sissy` but a darn cute one.

Buttercup seems to be doing ok. He does sleep way more now than when he was younger. He`s eating well doesn`t seem to be in any discomfort at the moment.

All the rest are doing grat.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3

How old is Buttercup again? I know he's "up there", but I couldn't remember. He's still an adorable, sleepy little thing (the pictures with him sleeping and his pink little nosey sticking towards the camera are enough to melt even the most hardened of people).  

Love your babies, love your blog!  

*head pats to whoever will take them in your warren* 
:bunnybutt:et:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Kelly, the babies appreciate your comments and so do I.

Buttercup will be 11 years old in August.

Susan


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Wow I didn't know Buttercup was so old! He sure doesn't look it, good job Susan!! I alwasy enjoy your pictures, even if I don't post it. (I'm a closet RO'er, lol)*


----------



## LuvaBun

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *Wow I didn't know Buttercup was so old! He sure doesn't look it, good job Susan!! *


I know - he hides his age well, doesn't he . And he is* still* such a handsome boy!

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Diana & Jan. 

Buttercup isjust like his Mommie he hides his age well.:whistling:halo:wink:nonono:onder::faint::dunno:wave2

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Guess what everyone I got my very first KISS/LICK from my Beautiful Vega. I put my hand under her mouth and she licked me. I scooped her up and gave her the Biggest kiss. My Baby Vega really does *Love :heartbeat:*her Mommie.







Susan :big kiss:


----------



## CKGS

Congrats on the bunny kisses! I love getting those and can't wait til I get one (or if I get one) from my new bsby. That first one is the best!


----------



## SweetSassy

I was reading thru your blog and your bunnies are just beautiful!! :inlove:.....April


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Congrats on your bunny kisses  I also have been getting the occasional kiss from my girl Smokies.


----------



## LuvaBun

Of course Vega loves her mommy - but her kisses are mainly reserved for Winston 

But congrats - Bunny kisses are _*very*_ special 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3

Congrats on the bunny kiss! It's funny how something so little can just make someone's day!


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Keep on kissing Susan, you bunny kids.  Don't ever wash your face, arms, cheeks, ... wait, where did the kiss occur? The bunny butts are adorable.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Susan, you KNOW she loves you the MOSTEST!


----------



## myheart

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Buttercup will be 11 years old in August.
> 
> Susan



I hope we haven't missed Buttercup's birthday!!! I really wanted to send cuddles and smooches his way for his special day!!!

How have you been doing Susan? How are all of the kids? I just realized I haven't checked in on your blog for some time, only to find that it hasn't been updated in a while.

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend

*myheart wrote: *


> *SOOOSKA wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Buttercup will be 11 years old in August.
> 
> Susan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we haven't missed Buttercup's birthday!!! I really wanted to send cuddles and smooches his way for his special day!!!
> 
> How have you been doing Susan? How are all of the kids? I just realized I haven't checked in on your blog for some time, only to find that it hasn't been updated in a while.
> 
> myheart
Click to expand...

Ditto. :yeahthat: :hearts


----------



## SOOOSKA

Buttercup was 11 on August 8, here is is with his Birthday cake.

He's such a little cutie.





















Susan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

arty:arty:Happy Belated 11th Birthday Buttercup! arty:arty:





You don't look a day over 29! (Human Years).


----------



## Happi Bun

Great pictures! The cake looks delicious. :biggrin2:


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Just melts my heart. Thanks for sharing. Buttercup, you've got a great home!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Susan happy to see you back  Great photo's of Buttercup


----------



## Pipp

:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing

Love the pink hat!


----------



## kherrmann3

Happy Belated Birthday, Buttercup! You don't look a day over 4!  I find it funny how rabbits don't age much (like dogs, cats, or people do). He still looks like a strapping young bun!  Keep those birthdays a'comin', Buttercup!  

P.S.: Love the pink hat, too!


----------



## LuvaBun

arty:arty:arty:arty:
*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, BUTTERCUP!!!

*Great pics, Susan. It looks like he is guarding his cake *
*
He certainly is looking really well *

Jan
*


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I wonder if it's carrot cake?:carrot:littlecake

Happy birthday, Buttercup Boy!
(Glad to see ya, Susan!)


----------



## SOOOSKA

*Buttercup* would like to thank everyone for the Belated Birthday Wishes..

He's not happy with me when I put the hat on him, he told me to tell you it's mauve not *pink*, he said boy bunnies can at least get away with wearing a "Shade of *Purple*".

He had on lick of the chocolate and a tiny tiny crumb of the cake. Then Mommie ate the rest of it. Oink Oink i know.

So far he's still doing really well, not quite as active but hey what will I be like in 20 years.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Happy belated birthday Buttercup!

Susan, cake is very nutritious, it has flour (just like bread), eggs (protein), milk (calcium), butter etc.!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Good point Dave I never thought about all those nutrients in the cake.:thumbup

Here's a couple of pictures of my Precious Buttercup sleeping. His fur looks bad, I brushed him this morning so now he has a beautiful smooth coat.














Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

oh, he really is precious - in Bunny dreamland 

Shadow's coat looks rough at the moment,too. Wish he'd stop shedding :expressionless

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3

I think Buttercup is the most spoiled rabbit on the planet. His little pillow just kills me!


----------



## myheart

Sorry I didn't respond sooner to the pics of Buttercup... having computer issues and the computer at work won't show the pictures. So, my lame excuses have been made and now on to oooh-ing and ah-ing over our little Buttercup...

Such nice pictures of little Buttercup!!! He is quite the handsome fellow (you could tell him I said so if you think it won't go to his head too much....).Buttercup looks so sweet in his "shade of purple" party hat!!! He may not have been happy about wearing it, but the picture must have given plenty of people on the forum a big smile and a warm fuzzy when they saw it. I know it cheered up my day!!!

*arty:Happy belated Birthday Buttercup!!!:balloons:*

Sending lot's of smooches and nose-rubs your way!!! :bunnyhug:

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun

*kherrmann3 wrote:*


> His little pillow just kills me!


:shock2:Oh, I just noticed that!! That is just too cute!

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Did you tuck Buttercup in before the big nap in bunny dreamland? Cute pictures!


----------



## Zyzra

Beautiful rabbits! and they all seem to have so much personality. I loved looking at all the pictures.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's some updated pictures of the babies.

"The Love Bunnies"











"The Dutchess"
















"The Brats"





















More in the next post.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

"The Brats" again, they love to sleep in the carring case.





















And "The Dutchess" again
















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## TinysMom

I love them all - but I think the brats in the carrying case is the cutest!


----------



## kherrmann3

Why do bunnies squish into the most uncomfortable looking spots?


----------



## kirbyultra

Susan, your bunnies are so cute. Buttecup's sleeping picture is absolutely precious. He sleeps like a little person! Haha!


----------



## myheart

Now this just makes me say, "Awe...."






Any idea why they chose a carrier to sleep in?! It looks like no-bun is in particularly comfortable with no room to stretch. Or is it the cuddle/closeness factor that makes them in enjoy such close quarters?

myheart


----------



## Nyx

Really nice photos Ms. Sooska... unfortunately - Hermes printed out some photos of Dutchess and put them in his cage and now all we hear is..."Aww Dutchess..I love you. Want to be the Dutchess of Val Verde County? You don't even need a Texan accent...". 

He's also trying to practice speaking fancy words with an English accent to get rid of his twang.

Of course- I know he'd be embarassed that I let you know this - which is why I'm doing it.

So you better keep Dutchess locked up and watch for packages in the mail. He's talked about sending her craisins with a plane ticket inside...


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Nyx, The Dutchess" was thrilled that she has an admirer.

Hey Janet, aren't they just the cutest? They can be such Lovey Dovies then the next minute Vega is chasing poor Wiston.

Helen I think Buttercup is a human inside of a Bunny. He really is the sweetest Bunny. Too bad most men didn't have persoanilties and loyalty like he does.

Now for a few more pictures of the Love Bunnies. Do you notice anything strange about the 2nd & 3rd pictures?





















I'll see if anyone can guess.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3

There's a single bunneh in those pictures! *gasp*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Very Good Kelly, can you imagine Wilbur sleeping with out his "Siamese Twin" Jackiebeside him. It doesn't happen too often.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3

Somebunny must have been in the doghouse!


----------



## myheart

Hi Susan, I know you must be terribly busy, but how about a quick update on your fur-kids and yourself. You know I worry about you when I don'tsee updates on your blog once in a while. Besides... I need my Buttercup fix. :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## Pipp

:yeahthat:


----------



## trailsend

Susan all your pictures are adorable but those ones of Buttercup sleeping are just way too precious!

I hope you are doing well. I have been thinking of you and meaning to check in, just haven't been around much lately. Busy time of year.

Hugs


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*myheart wrote: *


> Hi Susan, I know you must be terribly busy, but how about a quick update on your fur-kids and yourself. You know I worry about you when I don'tsee updates on your blog once in a while. Besides... I need my Buttercup fix. :biggrin2:
> 
> myheart


:yeahthat:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi everyone, thanks for all your nice words.Things haven't changed much on the home front. We are still living in the house but barely talking to each other. If we do talk it's about the bunnies (which of course I do mostly everything for them). I still think he's with the "so called friend" I've driven by her place a few time and guess what his car is there. This is the one who's husband died 3 weeks before he told me he wanted a divorce.

I'm still working temporary full time which hopefully will become full time soon. I'm usually gone from about 7 am to 7 pm, come home deal the bunnies shower then go to bed. I really want to get my own house (for me and the bunnies)once this is all settled.

Speaking of the bunnies all of them are well including Fluffy, the one he found but I'm taking care of. I have some new pictures I will post on the weekend.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks for the update, I wish things were going better. I am looking forward to those pictures!


----------



## SOOOSKA

As promised here are some pictures of the Babies.

Daisy Mae's 4th Gotcha Day today.














































More to come. Enjoy.

Susan


----------



## Elf Mommy

Daisy Mae...still as gorgeous as ever!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's some of Buttercup.




































Please excuse the messy counter. Needless to say i didn't take these pictures. I would have at least tieded the counter. Men!!!!!!!

Susan


----------



## Elf Mommy

How could you NOT love those little pink lips!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great pictures to see just before going to bed, so cute!


----------



## kherrmann3

So adorable! 

Happy post-gotcha day, Daisy Mae!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Please excuse the messy counter. Needless to say i didn't take these pictures. I would have at least tieded the counter. Men!!!!!!!
> 
> Susan


I missed this last night, counter looks fine or does that fall under "Men!!!!!!":headsmack


----------



## SOOOSKA

*Here's a few more pictures I took today.*

*Princess Jackie*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*Wilbur*

*



*

*



*

*The Dutchess*

*



*

*



*

*More to come.*

*Enjoy*

*Susan*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Winston



















Vega gosh, she's gotten so light.













Winston & Vega







Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Your bunny's are so beautiful!


----------



## myheart

It would figure that all of your wonderful pics would be posted on the one day that I didn't turn the computer on....! 

Awe... So sorry I missed wishing Daisy a Happy Gotchya Day. I know this is a little late, but *Happy Gotchya Day, Daisy!!!! :biggrin2:*

Every-bun looks so comfy and happy. How are they adjusting to your new schedule? How are you doing with it? Is it causing any health problems for you? It's too bad you aren't getting any help with the bunners anymore. I'm sure it would take a load off of you if you had one night to yourself. Hopefully thing will work out soon enough for the better. :hug:

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun

Haven't really been online a lot, so just catching up now - nice to have my beautiful bunnies fix 

You have my admiration for coping as well as you are - I canb't keep up with 3 bunners, let alone 7 :shock:. Just wish things could come together for you :hug:

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Oh. Susan me and hubby are so greatful and happy that you have the babies and taking wonderful care of them! He thinks it's amazing you still have them...:shock:. I said, Of course they do! Just like we still have Snuff, haha!

Congrats, girl! Need more pics of all the buns!

Crys:bunnydance:


----------



## kherrmann3

How is everyone/everybun doing?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> How is everyone/everybun doing?


:yeahthat:


----------



## Nela

Thank you for the wonderful pics! I still have suck a weak spot for Jackie and Wilbur... Just seeing those two always lifts my spirits. 

How are you doing Susan? :rose:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Can't get enough of your little old man, and Winston's colours make him look very rock and roll, Susan!

What's the cutest thing that they've done recently?


----------



## Elf Mommy

OK, I looked through the photos on every page to try to come up with some idea of what colors you use in your house for the artwork I'm doing. So far, all I see is white, brown and beige. Is that right? Should I do muted tones in the art for the backgrounds? Do you have an idea of where you might put these and what color you would like? I'm stumped. I will PM this to you as well.


----------



## SOOOSKA

It's been a while since I put pictures of the Babies on here, so here's a few.

Buttercup & Daisy Mae, no they are not bonded I just put them together every so often for a couple of minutes.












My Sweetheart Buttercup











The Dutchess Daisy Mae











Wilbur & Jackie
















Winston & Vega






Enjoy

Susan and The Gang


----------



## LuvaBun

Yay - nice to have some new pictures. Buttercup looks like he is doing great  Had to smile at Winston and Vega all squished up together.

How are you doing, Susan. Do you get to see Fluffy 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Jan, nice to hear from you. My Beautiful Buttercup is doing well. He will be 12 this August.

I actually took care of Fluffy a couple of weeks ago. He was quite sick and Chris was busy working crazy hours so he asked if he could bring him here so I could take care of him. Isn't that interesting that "SHE" couldn't or wouldn't deal with a sick bunny. I won't even go there.

Anyways I told him I'd take care of Fluffy as long as I could keep him in my Living Room (I think i've actually used it 10 times in the 11 years I've lived here) of course he complained that he didn't want rabbits in that room so I said No. He changed his mind very fast. Anyways I brought Fluffy back to good health so now he's gone back with Chris. He is such a Lovely Bunny though. I would have bonded him to Daisy Mae if the circumstances were different.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

I just took these pictures of Daisy Mae, my goodness she is so darn CUTE, if I may say so myself.























Enjoy

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

Aww, that's so sad that you only got to see him when he was ill 

I can't believe Buttercup will be 12 :shock:. He is obviously being very well cared for 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's a couple more pictures of Daisy Mae and Buttercup, not that anyone has seen them. Thanks for commenting Jan, at least I know one person looked at my blog.

This is why I don't bother updating my blog, no one looks at it. It seems it's a few blogs on here that gets all the traffic. I see that in other peoples blogs also that make comments that no one ever bothers to look at them.

Oh well that's ok.

Enjoy!


























Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

I don't know why, but Buttercup reminds me of a little lamb in these photos . 

Is that basket he's in really big? He looks so tiny and cute in there, and I thought he was a bigger bunny than that :?

Daisy Mae is her usual gorgeous/diva self 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Jan, I'll call Buttercup "Lambchop" from now on. LOL Yes that's a BIG basket. I buy them at Ikea, he loves to rest in it and che it up.I wish my teeth were as strong as his. lol

Daisy Mae is such a spoilt "Little Diva" for sure.

I do miss Fluffy alot but dealing with 6 rabbits alone is very difficult for me right now, so even not having the one extra makes a difference. Chris is never here to help with the bunnies. God for bid he had to take care of them while I went up to Timmins for 3 days for my nephew's wedding.

Susan


----------



## myheart

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> This is why I don't bother updating my blog, no one looks at it. It seems it's a few blogs on here that gets all the traffic. I see that in other peoples blogs also that make comments that no one ever bothers to look at them.
> 
> Oh well that's ok.



Hey now....!!! I would post if I were notified you added to your thread. I don't think the forum sends notices if one doesn't visit a thread for a while. 

So, here I am to post, and oggle at all of the delightful pics of your kids. Now I will know when you post more pics. At least you won't have to worry about posting in my blog, since I haven't started a new one yet... 

Is Buttercup a Polish? Just wondering because he looks so much like my Joseph James, a BEW Polish. I would give anything for another little man like him. He passed away a few weeks ago from renal failure. I think that kidney-troubled and dental-issuekids are my lot in life. 

All of your kids look beautiful. Don't you allow them to blow out their coats?!!! Their hairs are so pretty. 

And, yes, Daisy, you are the most beautiful of them all!! What would a picture-post update be like without Daisy pics? 

Susan, you are doing a great job with your kids. I know what you mean about having one less making a difference. Six is a lot of care, but I think I'm doing okay at five. Hang in there, good things will happen for those who care so much. 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Yes that's a BIG basket.Â  I buy them at Ikea, he loves to rest in it and che it up.Â I wish my teeth were as strong as his. lol


I bought the big dog basket and cushion for my buns from Ikea too. They completely ignored it for 4 months. It got dusty and I got tired of looking at it so I finally tossed it in the garbage


----------



## SOOOSKA

Like I said this is why I don't bother to post on here much anymore. I don't get notifications either but i still come on RO and at least try to make the effort to comment on blogs. 

I've kept track just to see how many commented, very few but thanks to those who did i really do appreciate it.

RO has changed alot since I joined all those years ago. 

Take Care andplease don't bother to comment now just because I pointed out that very few bother to read or comment on my blog.

Susan


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Well, I'm going to! ! ! 

~ I love ya Susan ~ and for all that you do to take care of your kids. I Do, with a capital "D", love to see new photos and hear about your bunn family.

(Sometimes things change in a person's time allotment, or life, and then we reorganize our priorities and how much time we have to blog-read. Or be on the computer, period). 

All your furry children are lucky to have a devoted mom and forever home.

Bunnies bring such happiness to us, when we need that extra hug. 

Please continue to post and photograph the kids, and know we'll lurk as we can.


----------



## cheryl

Susan..you know i love seeing pictures ofall your bunnies..you have the most adorable and precious bun buns...when i seen the picture of Buttercup in his basket i was like 'aww lookit at him..he looks so comfy in there'.. it makes me feel like i just wanna hop in there and snuggle up with him


----------



## Happi Bun

I think a lot of people lurk in blogs, I know I do. You will get a lot more views than replies, I've noticed. I'm trying to make an effort to read and respond to other blogs, I love knowing what's going on with other members bunnies/critters. Daisy Mae is such a pretty bun, I love her fur and dark around the eyes. Buttercup looks very content in his basket of hay.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Agreed. ^ For anyone who wishes to start a blog or keep on updating, don't be discouraged if lurkers Lurk and not voice their smiles of approval. *myheart*, I hope you'll someday find the time to create a new blog for your lucky family. Little *Buttercup* could be a sibling to *Joseph James* who's now at the bridge. Condolences to those that leave us "way soon" before they should or get gray hairs. 

Hope you _all_ find time to add pics and updates. Going now to find the Disapproving Rabbits book and check out page 83... 

Buttercup, turning 12. :innocent He looks so sweet in the basket ... Plus visiting w/Pillsbury dough boy.


----------



## BethM

Hi, Susan. I read your blog, but I don't think I've commented on it before. I love to see your bunnies, they are all so beautiful. The pictures you post always put a smile on my face. Sorry I haven't commented before now, I read quite a few of the blogs, and it's hard for me to keep up on all of them sometimes.


----------



## myheart

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> ...Little *Buttercup* could be a sibling to *Joseph James* who's now at the bridge. Condolences to those that leave us "way soon" before they should or get gray hairs.
> Buttercup, turning 12. :innocent He looks so sweet in the basket ... Plus visiting w/Pillsbury dough boy.



I know TreasuredFriend... Isn't Buttercup the most precious little guy?! It is a little difficult to look at Buttercup without thinking about Joe James. I guess it is the bunnies that look similar to our own heart-bunnies that keep their memories alive.

:bunnyheart Extra blessings to Buttercup as he turns another year older. Thank you Susan for taking such good care of him so we will have him on the forum for a few more years to come (and for me to remember my little Joe James).

myheart


----------



## mistyjr

I have to agree with the blog part.. i feel the same way and i stopped upgrading in my blogs because noone doesnt reply. So why have one..


----------



## hln917

OMG! Winston is the Phanthom of the Opera!:biggrin2:


----------



## myLoki

I'm guilty of being a lurker. I love to see pics of your buns. 

t.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Sorry I missed seeing these photos a week ago... time is just flying by!
Seeing Winston and Vega crammed in the carrier inspired me to get mine out of the basement for my buns to snuggle in...
I still love the pics of Daisy getting her hair done in the mirror that you took a few years ago... I think it is time for her to have another spa day .


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Spa days.


----------



## JadeIcing

As you can see many read your blog they just don't comment. I myself read but don't comment often. I can barely keep up with mine. I used to comment on everyones but when I started working that went out the window.


----------



## kherrmann3

I wasn't getting notifications, either! I just quickly glance at what is new, then go off the forum (not enough time to lurk anymore ). 

I love the pictures of Daisy Mae and Buttercup together! Buttercup looked so relaxed! Well, I guess he always does!  How are the two bonded pairs doing? It looked like they were OK in the pictures from a little while back. I hope all is well with everybun!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Helen I know doesn't Winston look like the Phantom of the Opera That's what I thought when I first saw him on here a few years ago. He's the cutestsuch a Bratwhen it comes to trying to hold him. I have to put Bag Balm on his back feet and that is not treat as he just won't stay still. I'm so afraid he's going to hurt himself hesquirms so much.

Thanks Loki for looking at my blog I will try to get updated photos soon.

Yes daisy needs another Spa Day, she's such a spoilt one, well they all are. 

Kelly Wilbur & Jackie are like an "OLD" married couple. I just love watching the two of them together.. They love each other so much. When I eventually move I think I am going to try to bond Daisy Mae with them. They all sit at the doorway together of course separated by 2 baby gates but no aggression at all.

Winston & Vega love each other a ton too. Also like an old married couple they get on each others nerves sometimes. lol.

Once againthanks for checking out my blog.

Susan and the Babies


----------



## kherrmann3

In some pictures, Winston kind of looks like a guinea pig. :biggrin2: It's in the pictures where you can't really see his ears or body shape well. Not that that's a bad thing, though! I think guinea pigs are adorable, too! :hearts:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's a couple pictures of The Dutchess "Daisy Mae", gosh she's so cute if I may say so myself.:biggrin:












Enjoy

Susan


----------



## myheart

Wow :shock:She looks so deep in thought! This pic could be in the next Caption Contest to find out what she is thinking about....


----------



## hln917

Great pic, she really is one beautiful girl!The second piclooks like she's smoking a funky looking pipe!:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Janet & Helen. Here's a few more of the Dutchess.
















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

*hln917 wrote: *


> Great pic, she really is one beautiful girl!The second piclooks like she's smoking a funky looking pipe!:biggrin2:


 LOL 

Wow! Her eyelashes look so long in this one :shock:. Almost like she is wearing false ones 





Jan


----------



## hln917

Yep I agree with Jan, I was going to ask if you gave her some mascara to pretty her up before taking the picture.


----------



## myheart

*hln917 wrote: *


> Yep I agree with Jan, I was going to ask if you gave her some mascara to pretty her up before taking the picture.



I think the only missing from this pic is Daisy's legendary curl over her forehead to complete "the look."






(I still love this pic of Daisy!!! :inlove


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Janet, I love that one too. 

I still say it's "The Donald Trump" look. Maybe I should sent it to him, he can use it in some kind of advertising then Daisy Mae & I would become rich. YEAH! LOL

Susan:biggrin:


----------



## Bassetluv

LuvaBun wrote:


> *hln917 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic, she really is one beautiful girl!Â Â The second picÂ looks like she's smoking a funky looking pipe!:biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Wow! Her eyelashes look so long in this one :shock:. Almost like she is wearing false ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan
Click to expand...


LOL...that's exactly what I thought too when I looked at this pic...she has the most gorgeous eyelashes! Which now begs the question: "Is it real, or is it L'Oreal?" 

I'm also a wee bit jealous because Daisy Mae has nicer bangs than me. :biggrin:


----------



## Nela

:inlove:

Everytime I see Daisy Mae, it's like an overdose of cuteness! She's unbelievably adorable! I can't wait to see more pictures :biggrin2: I just about squealed when I saw the baby pics. Awwww. I don't remember where your bunnies are from... It's just out of curiosity really. 

May I ask how things are going on the 'moving' front? Is there a set date?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks everyone for your comments.

Nela Buttercup is from someone Chris use to work with, his bunny had a litter, he will be 12 on August 8. Wilbur & Jackie from a pet store, they will be 7 in October. Daisy Mae is also from a pet store she will be 5 in October. Winston & Vega came from someone on RO who could not keep them, I'm not sure of their ages.

Here4's a few more pictures of Daisy Mae, geez I really must get some of the others, but the are solazy they nothing but rest beside each other.


























I think my Daisy Mae is the most priceless Beauty, just look at that face. 

Enjoy

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

A few more of Daisy Mae, this is where she sleeps during the day.


























Enjoy

Susan


----------



## myheart

These last few pics look like she is so disapproving of you invading her 'special' place.Does she wedge herself between the bed and the wall? I find it amazing that bunners will put themselves in the smallest places when they could be lounging in comfort on the entire sofa... 

Great pics, as always, of Daisy Mae!!!:biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> I really must get some of the others, but the are solazy they nothing but rest beside each other.


Or it could just be that Daisy Mae is a Diva and loves being in the spotlight lol! 

I agree with Janet - it amazes me how bunnies love to squeeze into the tightest spots and seem to be comfortable there!

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks for the comments Jan & Janet. 

Actually whereDaisy Mae lays is by the banister upstairs just outside her bedroom. I had to put a baby gate by the stairs as she went down them a couple of times and chewed the carpet. The wooden plank is actually from Buttercups old cage , I put that there so so wouldn't go near the banister, yea like that stopped her so i put a big towel so she doesn't put her head through the panels. Honestly I had it so tight to the wall I didn't think she could fit in there, until one day i couldn't find her and was going nuts looking for her when she came out of that spot. Little monkey!

Anyways here's a few pictures of the other babies doing nothing exciting of course. I have very lazy bunnies. lol




















































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh goodness! Could a bunny ever get more relaxed than this ?

Ahemm, any new ones of my boy Buttercup :biggrin:

Jan


----------



## Nela

I looooooooooooove lazy bunnies :wink Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## myheart

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Ahemm, any new ones of my boy Buttercup :biggrin:
> 
> Jan



Ahemm..... _Your_ boy Buttercup?!!!!

:duel

Sounds like fightin' words to me...!

myheart


----------



## SOOOSKA

As requested "My Number ONE" "Baby"































Can you believe my 
Little Guy" is going to be 12 in couple of weeks. Geez I love him so much. So back off GALS! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## myheart

I guess you should keep him for his senior years. I'll just have to be happy with the beautiful pics of that sweet little boy.

How isButtercup getting on?


----------



## Nela

12?! Already? :shock:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Janet, Buttercup is doing really well. He doesn't jump up onto the furniture anymore but that's better for me anyways, that way he doesn't have any little accidents. lol He still runs a bit and knows exactly where the treats are. He is a very Smart Boy.































And I want everyone to see this. LOL:hyper::wave2:thumbup











Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Elf Mommy

Love the custom plate!!! Very cool!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks, my Dad use to call me that when i was growing up. It's kinda a slang name in Ukrainian for Susie.

Susan :biggrin:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Haha, I just said MMMmmm, when I saw that plate! That is cool as hell.:wink 

Should we all try to get our RO names on our plates?:shock: ahaha.


----------



## LuvaBun

Awww, there's my boy - thanks for the pics. I could just pick him up and cuddle him all day 

OMG - I LOVE the plate!! Crys, wouldn't that be cool if we could all have them with our RO names 

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> OMG - I LOVE the plate!! Crys, wouldn't that be cool if we could all have them with our RO names
> 
> Jan


anic:


----------



## Nela

Yeah, maybe I could put a plate on my bicycle when I learn to ride it 

Your car is as adorable as your bunnies, Susan! Lol. Do you have seat covers or a cover on the steering wheel? I've seen some people with some cute ones :biggrin2: I remember one of my clients having a lime green ladybug with a ladybug steering wheel cover and Daisy on her dashboard... Hehehe.


----------



## hln917

Great plates, just realize the color of the plate matches the color of your car. Told hubby I would love to have our buns name as plates. BACI, SHADES, CAPPY AND BASS. That means we would need to buy 2 more cars only to be fair!:biggrin2:

All your buns are so photogenic.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Helen go get 2 sports cars then you can get the licence plates.

Nela I have a steering wheel cover which matches the car *BLUE* of course.

Now a few pictures of the Dutchess in her new bed.



























Enjoy

Susan


----------



## cheryl

Beautiful pictures Susan...i always love looking at your fur kids...they are just precious....oh and i just love those custom plates...very cool.


----------



## CrazyMike40

Hi Susan How is eveyone doing. Long time no speak. Dutchess is so cute !!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Mike, great to here from you. Doing ok, still looking for work, so if you hear of any office jobs in the GTA let me know. I'm thinking of moving back to Toronto when the house is sold.

I bet your bunnies will be excited to have their own room when you guys move.

Thanks Cheryl for the compliment on the babies. It's going to be so difficult when we move he'll take 3 and I will take 3. It's just too much work for one person and I'm not even working at the moment and the cost too for 6 bunnies is alot.

Anyways here's some pictures for all you Buttercup fans. He's the best bunny, I love him so much.































And just look at my Dutchie's nose. She would just be so upset with me if she know I was showing pictures of her with a dirty nose. But she is still so cute. I gave her pumpkin in a little rounded dish not expecting her to dig for the pumpkin. lol





















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## TreasuredFriend

- :hearts -

:hug1


----------



## myheart

All of the pics you post of Buttercup just melt my heart!! Such a little sweetie having such sweet dreams. :bunnyheart I so wish I could snuggle him up myself.

So if I tell Daisy that you posted pics of her with pumpkin on her nose, she might get mad with you and move to Wisconsin to live with me because she knows that I would never post such pics of her? :bunnybutt: <----- View of Daisy right before she boards the plane to be with me... (....or is that Buttercup?!!)


----------



## LuvaBun

LOL @ Daisy Mae's nose (but don't tell her )

I LOVE those pictures of sweet Buttercup - he is such a precious bunny :inlove:

Jan


----------



## Nela

Gah! :thud:

:inlove:


----------



## CrazyMike40

Susan I am so sorry to hear the news I did not know that you were selling the house and that the bunnies being divided up. I have been so busy that I have not been able to keep up with the news on the forums.

If you want to send me a resume please feel free to do so and we can keep on the lookout for you.

Daisy Mae is such a sweet little girl and the pictures of her pumpkin coated nose are so cute !!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Ditto on the license plate that is so cool. You have such cute bundles of furryness and you take great pictures of them. I wish my bunny's were more cooperative when it came to pictures.

I hope things get better for you soon. My wife's been looking fora job for quite a long time and I am sure you will agree with comment that unemployment sucks!


----------



## cheryl

Oh Susan i just love the pictures of Buttercup sleeping..he is just so adorable!...and just look at Daisy Mae with pumpkin on her nose!


----------



## Pipp

:inlove:


----------



## Nela

Pssst

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:big kiss:

Susan,

You've had a pretty rough year so here's wishing you all the best for this year and many many blessings big and small!!! Hang in there, you are much loved :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Nela, i really do appreciate the kind words and the Birthday Greeting.

Susan


----------



## CrazyMike40

Happy Birthday Susan !!!


----------



## LuvaBun

arty::birthday:birthdayarty::bouquet:


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SUSAN (21 AGAIN )

*Have a wonderful day 

Jan


----------



## hln917

[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Happy Birthday Susan!!![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Pipp




----------



## Bassetluv

A very Happy Birthday, Susan! I hope you had a wonderful day, and spoiled yourself a bit. (I love the plates, btw!!)

And a happy upcoming birthday for Buttercup as well...12!!!! Buttercup still looks so young.  He reminds me very much of a bunny I had years ago; Fiver, a little white Polish. 

Oh, and I think another first...the first picture I've ever seen of Daisy Mae with a dirty face!! LOL, she's just too cute. :biggrin:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Yield

Happy birthday!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks everyone fro the Birthday wishes. I had a very nice day. 

I`m getting to the age where I don`t want to be celabrating these birthdays every year. lol:biggrin:

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Neither does Wabbitmom, she's been 39 for... well I better not say.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's a few pictures of Wilbur from yesterday when he wasn't feeling too good, I was giving him Tummy Rubbies. I had him nice and relaxed.
















And my little man Buttercup resting on one of his pillows.
















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Good to hear Wilbur is feeling better. Is he eating his papaya tablets and food now?

Happy Belated Birthday Susan.


----------



## Myia09

Aw he is so cute. What an adorable bunny!

And yes happy belated birthday!


----------



## LuvaBun

Awww, look at his little mouth - how sad and pathetic he looks, wanting his Mommy to make him better! 

I love how Buttercup rests on his pillows - like it's the most natural thing in the World!

Jan


----------



## myheart

It is amazing how comfy our little Buttercup looks. Such a sweet little man... :bunnyheart Are you sure he doesn't want to visit The States for a little while? :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*myheart wrote: *


> It is amazing how comfy our little Buttercup looks. Such a sweet little man... :bunnyheart Are you sure he doesn't want to visit The States for a little while? :biggrin2:


You know the midwest is considered by some to be very therapeutic.


----------



## myheart

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing how comfy our little Buttercup looks. Such a sweet little man... :bunnyheart Are you sure he doesn't want to visit The States for a little while? :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the midwest is considered by some to be very therapeutic.
Click to expand...

Teehee.... yup... what Wabbitdad says.... therapeutic!!!! :biggrin::biggrin2:


----------



## TreasuredFriend

More updates, please...


----------



## Nela

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> More updates, please...


Yes please!


----------



## Bassetluv

If ever I leave this life and come back as a bunny, I want to go live at Susan's house!! :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks everyone for the comments.

The Babies are all fine, unfortunately they are now living in the basement while we try to sell the house. I am getting them out for exercise but because I am away from the house for over 10+ hours a day they don't get out for as long as I like, but hey they are better then many other bunnies out there. Once I have my own place they will have their own bedroom again.

Today is Wilbur & Jackie's 7thGotcha Day. Unfortunately they do not live with me anymore. Haven't for a while now.

Have a Great Day.

Susan and the Gang


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Good luck on the house sale.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Today is Wilbur & Jackie's.


We can still wish them...

arty:arty:Happy *7*thGotcha Day! arty:arty:


----------



## LuvaBun

*HAPPY GOTCHA DAY, BEAUTIFUL BUNNIES

*Sorry they aren't with you, Susan. Have you still got all the others? It must be so hard not having them all together 

Jan
*
*


----------



## SOOOSKA

I had to share these pictures of my Beautiful Baby Buttercup resting in the sun.































All the babies are doing fine. The house sold so I have till December 13th to find a place for me and the babies to live.. The jobs going good, just the drive is a killer some mornings, up to an hour when it shouldn't be more than 30 minutes. I do not look forward to the winter months that's for sure.

Enjoy

Susan


----------



## myheart

Awe... Thanks Susan for posting the beautiful pics of Buttercup. He looks like such a little angel sleeping like that. I miss having a sun-seeker bunner -- that was my Patrick's job... At least I get to seesweet Buttercup enjoying the sun's warmth. 

Will you be able to find a place closer to your work, or is that out of your price-range?


----------



## Tweetiepy

I'm just going through all the pictures and Daisy Mae is gorgeous and your cat/bunny Winston looks like the Phantom of the Opera! So darn cute!


----------



## Bunny parents

Awwww baby Buttercup is so sweet :inlove: I like your piggy towel ?? Is that towel or a blanket ? It's so cute and looks so soft  It's so matchable with her sweetness.


----------



## LuvaBun

Awww, look at the little sun-worshipper. He looks so cute and relaxed (and totally adorable) 

Good luck on the house hunting. Good that yours sold fairly quickly. Perhaps you should take the babies with you when you look - just for their opinion 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. Buttercup was very pleased that everyone thinks he's cute.

Vircia Buttercup is actually a boy, when we first got him we were told the he was a she. We had him for quite a while before we discovered she was a he. He actually knew his name and we were so use to him being Buttercup we just kept it.

The blanket I made for him, it's made out of fleece. I've made numerous Blankets and pillows for all the babies. They are very spoilt, but they deserve it.

Susan


He Jan I should take the Babies with me when I'm looking for an apartment I'd probably get a nicer one cause they are just so darn cute. lol


----------



## Bunny parents

Oh BBB : Baby Boy Buttercup !  I thought he was she. Well, I guess I'm no good at sexing bunnies. With my girl too, we thought she was a he, until the vet told us later that she's a girl.  lol. Wow that blanket is a hand-made  Nice ! it's look real soft. I agree with you  they deserve to be spoiled !


----------



## SOOOSKA

[align=center]*HAPPY 5TH GOTCHA DAY *[/align]

[align=center]*MY BEAUTIFUL DAISY MAE*[/align]

[align=center]*LOVE *[/align]

[align=center]*MOMMIE*[/align]

[align=center]:big kiss::flowerskiss:inkelepht:arty0002:ink iris:urplepansy::group::grouphug:trio[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]:happyrabbit::energizerbunny:arty::balloons::bestwishes::birthday:magicwand:[/align]


----------



## LuvaBun

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GORGEOUS GIRL.

*No matter how old you become, you will never look your age . Hope you get all the treats your little heart desires!!!

Jan


----------



## TreasuredFriend

What a sweetie. Congrats for all the good things you've given to Mommee, Daisy Mae.

Happy Gotcha's!


----------



## Pipp

:bestwishes::balloons::jumpforjoy:arty:




sas (belated) :airborne:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Belated Happy Birthday Daisy!

Those are great pictures of Buttercup, poor bunny. I think he needs to come to Indiana for the holidays!


----------



## kherrmann3

*Happy belated gotcha day, Daisy Mae!

*I hope you were treated like the royal little bunny that you are!  

:thankyou:*
*


----------



## Momto3boys

Whew I just looked through your whole blog and I am just totally overloaded with cuteness :heartbeat:

I can't believe Buttercup is 12, WOW that is just amazing!
It sucks that you don't have all 6 bunnies with you anymore but sometimes life throws you for a loop and all you can do is your best!

Your babies are so spoiled...do you make all their blankets and pillows yourself?

I really need to learn how to sew, haha


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks for all the wishes for Daisy Mae, she appreciated them all.

Thanks Brandy for the nice comments about my Babies. I really miss Wilbur & Jackie but unfortunately their is nothing I can do about it. I'm sure(or at least hoping)Chris is taking good care of them. And yes I do make all of their blankets, pillows, hats and most of the outfits. I haven't sewn for a while. Once I move i'll try to get back into it. I should start my own Bunny Business and sell my stuff on Ebay.

Susan


----------



## Momto3boys

Or on Rabbits Online 

Haha I don't do eBay!!


----------



## Flash Gordon

i read thru a good part of ur blog and i feel like i just rode a rollercoaster with you..first off ur buns are stinkin ..i mean STINKIN cute..all of em..its awesome to hear the love and devotion in ur words for them...i now understand ur words in my blog about ur buns being ur saviour..2nd im sorry about ur no good for nothing son of a ....good riddance husband....just had to get that out....ehem...but i gotta tell u ...u should celebrate that ur not sharing ur world with someone who doesnt cherish being in it.....ok so should i stop bashing him? have i crossed a line.?..cuz if not i got a ton of good reasons why this is a blessing in disguise.....
ill be good...sigh...
i hope the buns hes got are doin well with him ..and i hope if they arent that he will bring them back to their momma ...if they are doing well then kudos to him .i still gotta read like 50 more pages of ur blog .but i gotta do it later...gotta go make some money ..as u know bunnies arent cheap..hehe..
u asked about my house being large or not...its a good size but we are in the process of going bigger ...not for us ..for the bunnies..hehe..9 bunnies in good size cages take up some room ya know..first i had to get rid of the kitchen table...eh who cares ...then....i had to get rid of the huge entertainment center...got a smaller one...compact..hehe next the coffee table got booted out ...yep the buns are taking over the house..and i wouldnt want it any other way...but we need to go bigger ...especially for my boyfriends daughter shes 5 and well shes got lots of barbies and girly stuff ..she needs a bigger room and maybe a loft with it or something...
so i have tons of questions about ur buns but im not gonna ask cuz i need to finish ur blog ..but i still havent read whats wrong with Buttercup?..he has such a content knowledgable look about him..like he knows the answers to all the questions ...and Winston..oh my gosh..striking just striking...ill be back to read the rest of ur excellent blog............and get to know the little ones who watch over you.


----------



## Nela

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Maybelle disapproves of the lack of updates [/align]
[align=center]Luv ya Susan![/align]


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Kisses to Maybelle!! Hope that Sooska will get time to come back on,


----------



## SOOOSKA

hi, a quickie update. I have moved from my "lovely" house to a 2 bedroom apartment. OMG no fun with 4 Bunnies to boot. 

Winston & Vega and Daisy Mae are in one bedroom. Unfortunately I haven't been able to let them out of their cages as of yet. They do have fairly big NIG cages. I was a bit upset about this until a couple of my friends said they will be ok and they are much better off then being stuck in a tiny cage at a rescue or in someones basement. 

Buttecup has a good size enclosure in the Living Room. i just have to put everything away so i can let him out. Mind you i have a million wires that I need to protect.. Eventually i am going to buy one of those electric fireplaces that are made to hold my "NEW" LCD TV. 

Pictures soon hopefully

Susan


----------



## Nela

:hugsquish:

Welcome back! It's not the same without you. 

Your friends are very right They are much better off with you. I'm sure if you had asked them, they'd have chosen you over anything. Even if it would have meant a tiny cage... :flowerskiss:


----------



## LuvaBun

:yeahthat:

It won't take long for you all to settle to a routine, and no one could give your babies more love than you do. Mine have the run of the place, but both Shadow and Georgia tend not to go far, so I'm sure space won't be an issue.

Look forward to pics 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3

:hug: I know it's hard. They are much better off with you than you can imagine! Lots of other bunnies don't even get run time, so whatever you can give them is a blessing!  Plus, small spaces can be good for run spaces (I live in a one-bedroom apartment, so I know!). You just need to mix things up a bit for them periodically (empty moving boxes work wonders!) and they will be just fine. Plus, they have you to run to for lovin'! I hope you settle in OK.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Bunches of moving boxes sounds like a bunny's dream. So many boxes to gnaw on. Good luck with the unpacking, didn't mind moving, did not like the unpacking.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Well the little Monkeys are settling in nicely. OMG you should see Daisy Mae when I let her out to run around. She's all over the place she loves the long run she has now. Buttercup is just so relaxed all the time which makes me happy that he is enjoying his Senior Years.

Winston & Vega haven't been out too much; over the next week (i'm off) I will rig some thing up for them. My goodness I never realised how noisy Bunnies can be in their cages. I guess I really never payed attention when living in the house, but now because I live in an apartment I'm really conscious about how noisy they are. I won't even put toys on their second level as they drop them and make a big bang.

I can't find the battery for my camera, I put it somewhere before I moved now I don't know where. I guess this is a good excuse to get anew camera. Now all I need to do is figure out what kind and where from. I can tell you one thing it will not be Best Buy, I will not ever again step foot in a Best Buy. OMG they really need to learn Customer Service skills. I won't even get into it right now. Gotta check out the Boxing Day Sale Flyer's.

Take Care, have a great day everyone and thank you for reading my babies blog.

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

Susan! I'm so glad you are getting settled into your new place. Sounds like your setup will be a bit like mine; bunnies with their own room. I live in a house, but it's really tiny (I live on the main floor, a tenant rents out the top). I totally understand about the noise factor, because my tenant claims to hear everything...and Yofi, of course, loves to make noise. The louder the better. (Nothing is more fun, btw, than a metal food dish clanging repeatedly on a hardwood floor.)

I'll look forward to seeing your pics once you get a chance to post some...in the meantime, may you and your beautiful bunnies have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## myheart

Thanks so much for the update on my little Buttercup. I was afraid he might be so upset over the move that he might want to take a vacation to Wisconsin for a few days, or months..... 

Good to hear you've settled in. Are you spending Holidays with family or friends? Do you have the entire week between Christmas and News Years to spend with fur-kids? I think it is the worst to have that sort of time with them, and then go back to work... the separation anxiety is horrible for me. 

myheart


----------



## Nela

Merry Christmas, Susan! I don't like Best Buy either. Ugh! I don't know how much of a budget you have for your camera but I have one of those point and shoot cameras and I am very happy with it. I have the Sony Cyber Shot T series. It's this one here:

http://www.sony.co.uk/product/dsc-t-series/dsc-tx5

Got it in pink of course! It's really not too cheap though so maybe it's not an option now. I do love it though.


----------



## Flash Gordon

Thank you!!! ur suggestion worked PERFECTLY


----------



## SOOOSKA

I'm glad to hear that Lisa. Much better isn't it.

I have many new pictures (new camera) that I have to post of the babies soon. Maybe on the weekend by the time I get home, feed the babies, feed myself, make my lunch for the next day, get the babies out separetely I gotta rig something better so they can be out at the same time.

Susan:bunny19:happybunny::bunnybutt::bunnyheart:dutch:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here are a few pictures to start with.

*Buttercup*


























*Daisy Mae*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Enjoy

*Susan & The Babi*es


----------



## SOOOSKA

*Winston* & *Vega*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*Vega*











FYI Winston has been licking the fur off Vega nose.

More on the weekend.

Enjoy 

*Susan* & *The Babies*


----------



## myheart

No way!!!! Buttercup has his own bed?!!! What a spoiled little boy!!! Now I know I can't compete with that... Now he'll never come to visit me. 

Daisy is so pretty! Ahhh... the life a a Princess Diva Bun....

Vega and Winston are so precious. I know they probably aren't as cuddly together as Wilbur and Jackie, but they are so sweet. Poor Vega... What's with Winston's over-grooming him? Is Winston upset about something? 

myheart


----------



## Nela

I meant to tell you this earlier, but you made my day with those pictures! :biggrin2:I so love them all. How is Buttercup doing? He seems a bit more scruffy-looking in those pictures than I remember. Is everything alright with him? I mean, I know he is an older bun. He looks mighty good for his age. Just wondering if it's just shedding or so. 

I do have a soft spot for Winston... :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Nela and Myheart for your comments. 

I really think it's living in the apartment that makesButtercup's fur looks so scruffy. It's so bloody hot in the aprtment. He's sheading so much. I really questioned putting those pictures on here but that's what he's looking like lately. Still my Baby Boy though. 

He's so darn smart, he knows when Mommie is in the kitchen, he comes and stands at the door till I give him treats. I bought a dehydrator (for the bunnies treats)and have been doing bananas, carrots and parsley. Of course he just loves the bananas. Well they all do.

Susan


----------



## Nela

Oh Susan, I hope I didn't offend. I for one am thrilled that you shared them. I was just getting concerned that his age is catching up to him. Buttercup is still as adorable asalways.I think it would be a shame not to show him off. I don't know too many bunnies around that age so you should be really proud of that. I know what you mean about the appartment though. It got like that in mine too :expressionlessI so cannot stand the heat so I used to leave my windows open a crack in a criss cross manner. I hope that made sense. Lol.


----------



## SOOOSKA

No Nela you didn't offend me, like I said I have been thinking the same thing lately. 

I agree i think his age is really starting to show. He has the large growth in his tummy, which the Vets are aware of. One said she would never operate on a bunny his age and also with a growth the size he has. She did say that it was not hindering him in any way. She also feels he's not in any pain. This is why he gets treats when he comes to the kitchen door. Look at that face :inlove::big kiss::heartbeat::heartshow could anyone refuse him a treat?

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

I love this - I just want to kiss his little nose . 

Shadow is shedding badly too, but he seems to shed most of the time :dunno

I don't think it would matter where Daisy Mae lives - she's such a Diva, she makes it her own anyway 

Winston and Vega are such a cute couple - I always think Vega looksa like she could eat him!

Glad they all seem to be settled in. Do you know how Jackie, Wilbur and Fluffy are doing?

Jan


----------



## myheart

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I agree i think his age is really starting to show. He has the large growth in his tummy, which the Vets are aware of. One said she would never operate on a bunny his age and also with a growth the size he has. She did say that it was not hindering him in any way. She also feels he's not in any pain.


I wonder if Buttercup's growth is like Patrick's. Patch's growth was an encapsulated tumor that wasn't attached to anything, but it did get quite big for his little belly. There was no pain associated with it either, just the discomfort from the size of it. The vet thinks that the tumor had nothing to do with Patrick's passing, just old age. 

Give my little Buttercup extra cuddles from me, my heart goes out to him.

myheart


----------



## Bunny parents

Cute pictures.Susan, may I ask where did you get that tiny bed for Buttercup ? It's soooooo super cute !  Hehe, this is why I love visiting your blog.  All your baby buns have cute stuffs and you're super cool bunny momma.  hehehe. Sweetie little spoiled bunnies ! :inlove:


----------



## tristaw.

I LOVE all these pictures! Spoiled beautiful bunnies. It doesn't get any better than that. So inspiring too. All the sweet things they have and that little bed is just so incredibly sweet.

:heartbeat:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks everyone for your kind comments.

I had my title changed, I decided not to start a new blog, why you ask? Because I want everyone to remember my Beautiful Wilbur & Jackie even though I don't have them anymore and Fluffy too. If I started a new blog people wouldn't read about them.

Jan I have no idea how they are doing, it's been probably 5 months since i've seen them and have not talked to Chris since I moved at the beginning of December. It's probably better that way, I just hope & pray he keeps them and does not give them away. I just couldn't take them, having the 4 I have is alot of work for me as it is. I'm actually glad we all live on the same floor. Now saying that I hate apartment living after being in a house for 11 years.

I got the little bed at Ikea. If you look for it it's under a Dolls Bed.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing

I was cleaning up the rest of the holiday stuff and while packing up the cards. I ran across the one from last year with Daisy. Made me smile all over again.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks for sharing that Ali. Daisy Mae was very excited.

More pictures of Daisy Mae.

Daisy Mae sharing Buttercup's Bed.












DM in the Hidey House






DM just being CUTE!






Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Bunny parents

Awwwww, so sweet girl.  She looks so lovely, Susan. Just sitting there, she doesn't have to do anything and I'm melting... she's super cute ! :inlove: 
Thank you for sharing info about Ikea. How's it going with finding someone to trim your bunnies' nails ? Have you got anyone yet ? Good luck for that. 
Vircia.


----------



## JadeIcing

Anytime


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Cuteness overload! Your bunny's are so cute.

How is the dehydrator working? I've thought about getting one, but I am not sure about the cost.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Dave, I love the dehydrator and so do the bunnies. I've done bananas which they love and they are alot cheaper than the oxbow ones too. Carrots also are good. I've dried parsley which I sprinkle on their pellets an extra treat for them.

I paid $39.00 for mine from Wallyworld before Xmas. Best thing I ever bought for the bunnies. Both Daisy Mae & Buttercup know where the treats are they come to the kitchen door to get one or two.

Thanks for compliments everyone.


Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thats a lot cheaper then I thought.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Yeah Dave it wasn't that expensive. It's a "Salton" Model # DH-1171.

Now for pictures of the Dutchess of Ajax. She wanted to take some pictures for her Boyfriend Skittles from Bunspace. It's his Birthday tomorrow.































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

What a little flirt Daisy Mae is - how could Skittles resist 

Jan


----------



## Nela

She's such a doll! Skittles is a lucky lil guy... :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart

Such a beautiful little Princess!! I hope Skittles is a handsome Prince who appreciates a beautiful little girl like Daisy.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Those are very cute pictures. Skittles will love those pictures.


----------



## Nela

onder:

Hey Susan?

Didn't you get a new camera? 

Didn't you say something along the lines of taking lots more pictures, always? 

Hehehe, seriously, I hope you are doing well today. :flowerskiss:


----------



## Bassetluv

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Thanks for sharing that Ali. Daisy Mae was very excited.
> 
> More pictures of Daisy Mae.
> 
> Daisy Mae sharing Buttercup's Bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DM in the Hidey House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DM just being CUTE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Susan



Daisy Mae has to be the cutest bunny ever! :inlove: She is just so adorable. How on earth does she manage to stay so white?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks for the nice replies.

Di, Daisy Mae is such a "Little Lady" :happybunny:she would be mordified:shock: if anyone saw her dirty.

She was not happy with her Mommie for posting those pictures of her with *pumpkin* on her nose.

Nela I did get the new camera, I must take more pictures SOON.:biggrin2:

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

As promised here are a few pictures of the Babies.









































Enjoy more to come.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Flash Gordon

Your buns are all sooo photogenic!! great pics!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Lisa. here are a few more pictures.


























Enjoy

Susan


----------



## myheart

That's not fair posting such beautiful close-ups!!! Now I need all of your bunners, instead of just Buttercup. I just need to smoochie them up for a while. I promise I'll give them back....


----------



## LuvaBun

Yay, thanks for the pics 

To me, it looks like Vega just woke up in this one 





Jan


----------



## Nela

Yaaaay Susan! Thank you for sharing the pictures! Buttercup looks so sweet oh and Vega... Vega I just want to bunnynap. They all are gorgeous!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Cuteness overload! I think your bunny's need to summer in Indiana.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Dave, Buttercup wants to know where Indiana is.:biggrin:

So I bought myself a Electric Fireplace yesterday, I had it delivered and had the guy put it togetherfor me. My God I wouldn`t have had it out of the box by the time he had it together.

Anyways Buttercup loved the fireplace at the house, he`s not quite use to this one yet. I did get a couple of pictures of him by the fireplace.











Enjoy

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

I'm sure Buttercup will soon claim it as his own .

BTW, I really like it 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Jan, Buttercup is actually laying in front of the fireplace more the last or two. He's so cute and such an Angel.

Here are a few pictures of the Dutchess resting.





















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Just a quick FYI, in the one pictures you can see the wrecked baseboard. That was NOT done by any of the bunnies. Unfortunately this is an old building an it`s one of the many bad things about this apartment.

Anyone know of any good jobs in the GTA that pays well, keep me in mind. I need a better job so I can afford to buy my own little house.

Thanks

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69

So cute!
Your buns are always so clean I can't even get yuki to clean his bottom really need to find a good groomer that can wash him lol


----------



## myheart

Is that a little spot on the top of Daisy's tail that I see?!! So cute that you get to see her spot when she is all relaxed!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Yes Janet that`s a little spot on her tail. As she gets older the spots seem to get bigger or maybe it`s my Bifocals magnifying them. LOL.

Most of the time they are pretty clean. Sometimes I have to give them Butt Baths which they don`t like but that`s too bad. lol. I bought a very mild kitten shampoo at Global Pets that I use. I always make sure to toweldry them as much as I can.

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69

i bought a shampoo for rabbits and other little critters and Yuki seems to like it but he gets so dirty so quickly and he just refuses to clean him self maybe i can do your buns nails and you can help me clean my messy bun lol


----------



## SOOOSKA

That`s a deal. I don`t mind cleaning the little bums. I can`t cut the toenails.


----------



## Nela

Awww Susan, you make me so happy when you post pictures of your wee ones! :biggrin2:The fireplace looks great and I am glad Buttercup is enjoying it. He is such an adorable bun. Daisy Mae looks splendid as always. Her hair always makes me smile. Thinking of you always and wishing you a nice day :bouquet:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's a few pictures of Buttercup resting in his cage. He looks so cute on the pillows.


























Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69

Awww so cute! Yuki keeps laying like that in his cage but he doesn't have the pillows lol maybe I should give him one


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey I'll make Yuki some pillows. 

What size do you want for him? 

Susan


----------



## Nela

Susan, your Buttercup makes me want to run on over and kiss him all over... :inlove:His name suits him perfectly. :biggrin:


----------



## Bassetluv

Susan, even though you've probably posted it at some time in the past, I never really knew (or it's possible I knew at one point and then forgot...I have a terrible memory) but have wondered for some time now, where did your babies come from? I'd love to read about their background and how each of them came to you. (And if there was a voting contest on RO for the person with the most adorable bunnies, I'd have to vote for yours. Every one of them is just too cute!!)


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Di, thanks for the lovely compliments on the babies.

Buttercup came from one of Chris' former co-workers. His bunny had babies, we got Buttercup. Wilbur & Jackie (Chris has them now) were bought at a Pet store. As was Daisy Mae. Winston & Vega came from the States. Remember they stayed at different peoples houses from RO. Haley ended up bringing them tome. Fluffy who was never really mine (Chris also has him now) was found wandering around a parking lot, Chris chased him for about 15 minutes then caught him. He was a Lovely rabbit.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I love this picture, lounging like a king.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Dave, he is my sweetie and such a great bunny. Here's a couple more pictures of him.





















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## ChocolateBunny

Really nice blog!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thank you Chocolate Bunny.

Susan


----------



## avarocks

The pic of him hanging out on the pillows is very sweet


----------



## Boz

Awwww!! He's so cute! He looks so comfy. hehe


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Bre.

Susan


----------



## Haley

Just popping in for a Buttercup fix. Love the photos of him on his pillows. Im missing Max and Basil and in desperate need of a snuggle bunny. Will you send Buttercup to me asap? 
Hope all is well. Miss chatting with you!


----------



## TinysMom

I don't dare let my bunnies see your pictures or they're going to insist on pillows in their cages. 

Your rabbits are all so darn cute....


----------



## Haley

Susan made my crew pillows when I brought her Winston and Vega. They LOVED them. Biggie still has his blankie Susan made him. So soft and snuggly!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Haley & Peg,

So nice to hear from both of you. Haley I'm glad to hear Biggy still has his blankie. I LOVE Biggy.

Buttercup says come visit us and he'll give you TONS of KISSES, like he did when you visited.

Susan


----------



## Yield

[align=center]Aww =) I just flipped through every page of your blog, read most of it and looked at all the pictures 8D Love it!


----------



## Yield

[align=center]Also, I hope you don't mind.. but I animated my icon and stuff similar to yours because I love how you did yours... if you want me to take it off or something, do say so =)

Well it's not up yet cause I'm editing it still.. but yeah XP


----------



## SOOOSKA

Bailee, your avitar is Adorable. 

Here are a couple more pictures of the litterbox I was talking about. (I put one on your blog, I didn't want to put too many of my bunnies on your blog.
















Susan


----------



## Yield

[align=center]Thank you Susan =)

That is also useful, might be better to use that with Silas. He likes to kick litter sometimes. Thank you so much for posting the pics for me ^_^


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's 2 of the Monkies going nuts for their dried bananas.





















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## TinysMom

I meant to ask - do you still have pictures of your bunnies in their Easter bonnets? 

I found one the other day - don't remember if it was Tiny's or Miss Bea's...but I'm hoping to get pictures of bunnies in it later...


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Peg,

Yes I have many pictures of the Babies in their hats (and I have the hats too (and i even know where they are even with the move).

Susan


----------



## Nela

Susan, it's wonderful to see so many pictures. I think you should consider selling the pillows as a small extra income. I'd buy :biggrin:

Ps: My pets love you  :wink I'm hoping to get a video for you soon.


----------



## Happi Bun

I love Winston's black coloring with the white face :inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Erika, I fell in love with Winston on here. He belonged to an old member who had some personal problems and couldn't keephim & Vega. I was asked if I wanted the two of them, of course I jumped at the chance of getting the 2 of them.

Many very kind RO members drove to get them, keep them over night until they were delivered to me by Haley. They are very sweet bunnies mind you he HATES to be held or petted or anything from a human exdept get treats. However he LOVES:heartbeat::heartbeat: his Vega very much. They are just so cute together.

Nela, how many & what colours & sizes would your bunnies like?:biggrin:

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's a few pictures of Winston & Vega eating hay.



























Enjoy

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

Haven't been on the Forum as much as I'd like lately (I hate how life gets in the way) but I had to come to your Blog an check it out. 

Love, love, love my Buttercup pictures - he is the most snuggly, scrumptious bunny 

And I don't know why, but this picture just made me smile - I think it's because they just look so chilled out with their hay 






Jan


----------



## Tweetiepy

I just love your two-tone bunny - he looks like a cat - a cool one too! Are you sure he isn't a hay-eating cat?

Wasn't Vega the bunny with the bald spot on his nose? I'm glad to see that it grew back in


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Jan, Buttercup is such a sweet sweet bunny. He truly is my Baby, so lovable always giving his Mommie Kisses.

Jan you should have seen the two of them,they had one huge piece of hay that they both had in their mouth at the same time. Of course by the time i got my camera they had split that piece.

Tweetiepy, yes that was Vega that was Balda couple of months ago. That Little Winston shows her too much lovin. But she lays their asking for his kisses so it's not really his fault.

Susan


----------



## Nela

*Happy Sigh*

:inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I love Winstons coloring. So,Susan if Winston ever comes up missing, he will not be in Indiana.

Thank you for the suggestions on the banana chips. I tried again today and had my two critics taste them and they both gobbled them up.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Nothing New and exciting with the Babies except the shedding.

Here are a few pictures of Buttercup (resting what else does he do. lol) and Daisy Mae.














































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## TinysMom

Daisy just cracks me up whenever I see her photos...and Buttercup - I just want to cuddle him.


----------



## Nela

Awww such adorable pictures!!! How do you manage to ever let Buttercup be? He's just that look that just makes me want to constantly kiss him all over and hold him reaaaal tight. *Sigh*

And Daisy Mae... She's just beautiful. She's royalty. She's in a class of her own... Well, with Maybelle. Lol.

:biggrin:

Made my day, thank you!


----------



## LuvaBun

SQUEAL!!!!! Too cute for words! No wonder he has to rest all the time - it must be hard work looking adorable all the time 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I know I am adorable, but I need my rest! Wonderful pictures!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Peg, Jan, Dave anrd Nela the Babies are so thrilled that you like their pictures.

Susan & Munchkins :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SOOOSKA

I took a couple videos of Winston & Vega today. Nothing too exciting. My Babies can be boring at times.

BTW if you hear music in some of the videos, I had the TV on NO I do not own a Justin Bebber CD. Our Canadian Music awards are on this evening and they had him on the TV.

















Sorry I'm a little shakey as you can tell I'm not the best at ataking videos.:biggrin:

Enjoy

Susan


----------



## hln917

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


>




This is too cute! Is Buttercup actually resting his head on a "pillow?":biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Helen, that actually is his salt brick, but he does have pillows that he puts his head on, he's so darn cute :heartbeat::big kiss::hearts:inlove::heartswhen he does it. He's like my"Little Old Man". He'll be 13 in August. Keep your fingers crossed.

Susan

ps

Those last 4 pictures above are actually videos so just click on them to see Winston & Vega in action. Well not too much action. lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> BTW if you hear music in some of the videos, I had the TV on NO I do not own a Justin Bebber CD. Our Canadian Music awards are on this evening and they had him on the TV.


:laugh: The kid is so popular but I have yet to find anyone who will admit to listening to his/her music.

BTW Your bunny's are so cute!


----------



## Nela

Lol @ Susan and Dave about Justin B. 

Loved the videos Susan :biggrin:Your buns are so clean. How do you do it? Hehehe. I wanted to let you know that I am uploading pics and a video of Maybelle.I thought I'd mention it since she puts on a show for you


----------



## SOOOSKA

A few pictures of the Babies.




































Enjoy

Nela, for some reason my bunnies clean them selves really well, at times I have to give Daisy Mae a Butt bath believe me she isn't happy when I do.

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Â



Buttercup melts my heart. For 12, he certainly looks fantastic! (btw, I love that little bunny dish sitting near him.)

And I have to laugh at Daisy Mae's pics sometimes, because it looks like she puts on eyeliner (and does a better job at it than I do). :biggrin:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Di, I just love my Baby Buttercup, honestly he really is the sweetest bunny just so loveable.

I bought the bunny dish for him, they are so spoilt my babies.

I know what you mean with the eyeliner, you should see mine sometimes.

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

I still think Buttercup should move to the West of the country :biggrin:

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I still think Buttercup should move to the West of the country :biggrin:
> 
> Jan


I think Buttercup needs tomove south to Indiana.


----------



## myheart

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *LuvaBun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I still think Buttercup should move to the West of the country :biggrin:
> 
> Jan
> 
> 
> 
> I think Buttercup needs tomove south to Indiana.
Click to expand...

How does that go Dave? A re-allocation of cuteness resources...?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*myheart wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *LuvaBun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I still think Buttercup should move to the West of the country :biggrin:
> 
> Jan
> 
> 
> 
> I think Buttercup needs tomove south to Indiana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that go Dave? A re-allocation of cuteness resources...?
Click to expand...

It sure does!


----------



## SOOOSKA

You guys are funny.... Here's some pictures for you.
































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Jan, Dave and Janet these are for you!:biggrin2:





















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

And of course I can't leave out the "Dutchess" Daisy Mae.































She can be such a messy "Little" Girl sometimes.

Susan


----------



## Happi Bun

Daisy Mae looks to be quite the diva.


----------



## Nela

I just squealed with delight!!! I'm so happy you are posting more :biggrin2:What BEAUTIFUL bunnies you have!!! :biggrin2:Awwww.

Btw, Jeff and I would like to know what you have used to stuff those pillows and blankie... Did you put something secret in there? Maybelle is totally going nuts with them. Did you see the video of her with her blankie? Hehehe. Seriously, she's all over them. I just let her out and I hadn't seen that her pillow was out so first thing she did was run straight for her pillow and started to 'galop'around with it in her teeth, humming and circling my feet, tripping me to the point of a very near faceplant. Maybe she smells your bunnies? If so, I couldn't blame her for being so in love :wink


----------



## LuvaBun

:bow Thank you, thank you. :biggrin:

How cute is this????






Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great pictures! You bunny's are so cute and so photogenic.


----------



## Koumyou_69

Love the pic's but the kisses are much better! how are all of them enjoying the hay?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Elaine. the Little Piggies LOVE the hay. Here's a few picturesof your favorite.































Enjoy Everyone

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Its a rough life but some bunny has to live it.


----------



## Koumyou_69

Love the pic's he is so sweet!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hello all, all the babies are doing well. Here are few pictures of "The Baby" Buttercup. He's such an Angel.











Look at my Angel sleeping. My goodness I love him more everyday. He is just so special.
















And a couple of "The Dutchess"











Enjoy

Susan


----------



## myheart

Such a spoiled little guy that Prince Buttercup is.  He is so precious. I don't know how you are able to stand such cuteness.


----------



## LuvaBun

:inlove:

Are the holes in his basket his efforts of re-designing?  Mine do that with their boxes - have to add their own touches 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Jan the little hay house started out with 2 doors it now has many windows, no floor and an extra door. It's mainly used by Buttercyp and Daisy Mae. Winston & Vega go in it when I let them out in the apartment a couple times a week. They have a big space in the beroom.

Buttercup does most of the redecorating.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Cute picture! I guess you have to take a nap after all that redecorating.


----------



## truvy

Hi Susan! I cannot BELIEVE how cute your bunnies are!!!! I haven't been able to look at many people's pictures yet but after seeing your avatar I had to take a look at yours. Adorable! They look very content


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Shannon for nice compliment. My Babies are very special to me, very spoilt too.

I miss Wilbur & Jackie (they went with their father) alot. Their was no way I could take care of 6 Bunnies by myself working full-time.

They are very spoilt bunnies but they deserve it. :biggrin2:

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

A few more of the Munchkin (Buttercup just in case you weren't sure who Munchkin is).

Playing Hide and go seek.

















Showing off his Canadian pillow. He's so proud to be "CANADIAN"




















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Nela

Oh Susan, once again, your pictures have made my day. Thank you for sharing the cuteness with us! I so love seeing them. Many kisses to all your babies! :big kiss:


----------



## LuvaBun

Ohhhh, too adorable. I just LOVE little :big kiss:Buttercup Munchkin.

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I love this photo. "Please I need to rest, being cute is exhausting!"


----------



## myheart

Susan, do your kids carry their pillows and blankets around like Nela's Maybelle does? Just wondered if it's a Maybelle-thinggoing on, or if you made her bedding with 'special materials.'


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Jan and Dave. 

Janet mine do notcarry the pillows at all. Buttercup may move them a bit in his Hidey House or in his cage. 

I love the way Maybelle runs around with the pillows. Maybe she smells my babies in the pillows and blankies. lol

I used the same stuffing that i used for mine.

Susan


----------



## Nela

*myheart wrote: *


> Susan, do your kids carry their pillows and blankets around like Nela's Maybelle does? Just wondered if it's a Maybelle-thinggoing on, or if you made her bedding with 'special materials.'



:laugh:

Hehehe I think Maybelle is just crazy I teased Susan about having put the wrong kind of stuffing in there, maybe some kind of bunny catnip or something but she insisted she didn't. Hehehehe. I do think she may have smelled Susan's buns on there at first but surely by now the scent is gone. Who knows...

For now, they are all tucked into her neat little bed that she's made. Maybe she's trying to seduce Bobbie or something. Who knows. 

I never understood what goes on in Maybelle's head :biggrin:


----------



## myheart

*Nela wrote: *


> For now, they are all tucked into her neat little bed that she's made. *Maybe she's trying to seduce Bobbie or something. *Who knows.
> 
> I never understood what goes on in Maybelle's head :biggrin:


onder: I wonder if Bobbie knows...? Maybelle did put her bedding in alittle 'privacy/passion den,' didn't she? Poor Bobbie.... Maybelle might be too much woman for him...:shock: Susan, no more sending pink bedding to Maybelle!! It seems to have turned her bird loose.... lol


----------



## Nela

I suspect Auntie Susan wanted more little nieces and nephews I keep coming back at the thread to see the pictures...

Susan, would you mind if I framed the picture of Buttercup with his Canadian pillow? It reminds me of home and with an adorable bunny to add to it, it just begs to be put on the wall :biggrin:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Sophie both Buttercup & I would be thrilled if you framed it.

Do you want me to actually email you the pucture? Let me know.

Susan & Buttercup


----------



## Koumyou_69

Hey susan do you need more hay???


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Elaine now that you mention it I do need hay.

Let me know when it's good for you. I can come to you house to visit all your Bunnies. :biggrin:

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69

Hope you had a nice visit!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's some pictures of my balcony. None of the bunnies today.














































It's my little bit of paradise since I don't have a yard any more.

Lots of stuff for the bunnies. Spoilt little buggars.

Enjoy

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

Ohhh, I like it . Love all your bunny ornaments and statues 

Jan


----------



## myheart

Such a nice space for entertaining. Perfect place to have some morning coffee and listen to the birds sing before the world wakes up. Susan, even if you don't have a big backyard, this space still looks like a great place to hang out. I wouldsit with you on your balcony for a nice chat if I were in your area.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thats agreat patio, looks like you have anice view. 

I love the bunny plant holder.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Janet and Dave. 

I really tried to make it like an extra room. Unfortunately I don't have a choice whereto live at the moment so I'm trying to make this place as homey as possible.

I love my gardening. I had tons of flowers at my house so \I have lots here too and of course lots of goodies for the bunnies.

I face west which is nice because I do like the sun but I may regret that because of the nice hot sun I will get throughout the summer. I had a choice of my apartment or one on the 10th floor facing east facing anotherapartment building. No thanks I don't need people looking into my apartmentand who wants to see an apartment building whenever I look out my window. And I've heard that the fireman's ladders can only go up to the 7th floor so I didn't want to go hire then 7, just in case.

I have soccer fields across the street, lots of nice greenery.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I know what you mean about the sun. The front of my house faces west and the back east, nice during the winter but I could do without it in the summer. I keep the drapes closed mostly during the summer.

I have a similiar rule when I stay at hotels, nothing higher then the fireman can get too.


----------



## Myia09

My apartment faces the Arizona sun...not fun. My electricity bill is $100 or more.


----------



## SOOOSKA

I was on my photobucket account and saw these older pictures. 

Thought I would share. I wish I could remember what program I used to make these photos.




























Enjoy

Susan & Babies


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh, I remember these . I love the cube one, very clever way of showing several bunnies off at once 

Jan


----------



## myheart

Susan, I thought you had posted the link for the program when you first posted the pics because someone asked about it. Maybe the link is further back in your blog...


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Janet I'll go check. I'll repost it if i find it.

Susan

Found it, now i'm going to go play. :biggrin:+

http://www.blibs.com/editor/


----------



## myheart

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Thanks Janet I'll go check. I'll repost it if i find it.
> 
> Susan
> 
> Found it, now i'm going to go play. :biggrin:+
> 
> http://www.blibs.com/editor/



Hey!! What page did you find it on?!! I only saw one 'water' pic on page 6, but didn't see a link.

I was thinking that since you posted Winston and Vega in the sports-pics photo contest, maybe you could post my favorite pic of Daisy with that beautiful swish of hair across her forehead under the sport of "Curling."


----------



## SOOOSKA

Janet let me go check.

Are you talking about the picture of Daisy Mae with the DonaldTrump hairdo?

Susan

Janet go under animation you'll get a million ok not a million but alot of different effects.
Go under more effects at the bottom of the list then the water one comes up.


----------



## myheart

Yup, that's the pic. That curl was the cutest thing next toDaisy's eyeliner.


----------



## SOOOSKA

A few pictures of "LORD" Winston on the communal bed.


























Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69

oh he is just beautiful!!! i cant wait to come see them again and get my buttercup kisses hehe and maybe set up to do their nails if you would like


----------



## Bunny parents

Susan, he's a handsome one ! Really like his color.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Elaine & Vircia. 

Elaine for sure you can come over. I think on a weekend during the day, that way we can get the natutal sunlight making cutting the nails easier.

Did you get the hay yet? My piggies are eating TONS of hay (which is a good thing:biggrin

Buttercup is waiting to see you and give you kisses. Daisy Mae wants to grunt at you and the other do nothing:confused2: lol.

Susan:lookaround:rollseyes


----------



## Koumyou_69

i have not yet the farm i get from just ran out i am waiting for him to call me back when he has some

and okwill have to figure out a weekend where i am not busy lol

this weekend my mom is out at a guid thing and next weekend we are going to weinerfest for my sisters dog lol which i had a costume for her to wear this year but no luck there

I cant wait to get some buttercup kisses he is so lovely and dasiy mea is a lovely girl even with the grunts lol


----------



## LuvaBun

*Koumyou_69 wrote:*


> i cant wait to come see them again and get my buttercup kisses hehe


:grumpy: No Fair! I want Buttercup kisses 

I still think Winston is one of the most original looking bunnies around - and way too cute!

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Winston is so cute, I WANT Winston!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Dave, Winston is such a BRAT. Do you still want him?:biggrin: Vega goes with him though. They really love each other so much.

When would you like them shipped to you?:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69

GETTING HAY TOMORROW!!!
lol when would you like some? i know your little piggys are eating alot of hay


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Elaine, I'm pm'ing you.

The Piggies are very happy, they are doing the happy dance.:bunnydance::bunny18:bunnybutt::running bunny:anotherbun:happyrabbit::apollo:

Susan


----------



## LuellaJean

Oh Winston is such an adorable bunny! I love them all! And my oh my you have all kinds of pillows and blankets and stuff for them! I may have to make mine a pillow- I never thought they would use one.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Luella, for the nice compliment.

A few pictures of Buttercup resting, what else does he do now a days. My lazy almost 13 year old Bunny.
































Enjoy

Susan & Buttercup


----------



## LuvaBun

OK, Susan. Just how do you manage to make every photo of Buttercup look so adorable? (Probably because he IS adorable ). 

I just LOVE that boy!

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Jan, Buttercup sends you tons of kisses. He's blushing from all your nice comments.

If I may say so myself I think Blue is his colour.

Honestly he really is the sweetest bunny. Just ask Haley, Elaine, Crystal. 

He's my ANGEL.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Buttercup you don't look a day over 4. He is such a handsome bun.


----------



## SOOOSKA

I went to get hay from Elaine this evening and visited with her bunnies.

Here are a couple of pictures. I will post more om her blog. Go check them out, R+These are two of the most Beautiful Rexes I have ever seen.

























Go see more on Elaine Blog My Bunny Boys.

Enjoy


susan

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69

Oh my the pics turned out so lovely!! Thank you!


----------



## onelilmermaid

Susan, I just browsed through your blog and wanted to let you know. Your bunnies are so lovely, and very lucky to have you! I just looooove Daisy Mae; she's positively precious! :heartbeat: Also, all your little blankets and pillows are darling. I think my Luke would just eat them all, haha.


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, those rexes are beautiful! I love the patterns on the belly, makes you want to rub and tickle it! (Which, I'm sure, the bunny would NOT love..)

And Buttercup doesn't look anywhere near his age! He doesn't look like he's lost body tone or muscling at all; for approaching 13, Mr. B is incredible!


----------



## Koumyou_69

They love having their rubbed lol but prefer having their noses scratched ^.^


----------



## Seraphina

Hi susan,

i went through your blog a little and your bunnies are sooo cute and they all look happy. =) except for winston lol, he does look like a brat just look at that face.

those 2 rexes, i've never seen rabbits like that before, soooo pretty.

also, my apartment faces west... so i have lots of plants and black curtains lol. really helps to block out the heat


And your rabbits don't tear through your pillows and blankets? Sera just pees on it, she pees on soft things lol.. epies eats it.

And your balcony is pretty. =) i saw you had a few gerberas, i can't get those things to live in pots.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Bun (sorry don't know your given name)

Yes Winston is a Brat :weee:a cute onemind you. I think they are all happy, they certainly are very spoilt too.

The Rexes aren't mine, they are Koumyou_69 Bunnies. They really are beautiful.

Their pretty good with the pillows & blankets, a few holes here and there. Of course Winston pees on every thing.

I love Gerber Daisy, I'm surprised they arestill alive it's so bloody hot. I had to have an apartment that had a balcony. I was in a house for 10 years so this is very difficult for me, at least I have a few flowers.

Thanks Di, my Buttercup is certainly my Heart :heartbeat:Bunny. I love them all equally but he is such a special bunny.

Susan


----------



## Nela

*Sigh* 

I always get warm fuzzy awwww feelings when I check your blog. Really. Susan, I just LOVE what you have done with your balcony. Sure, it's a small space but look how great you've made it! Many hugs to you and noserubs to the cuties :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

Sooska....yesterday when we were cleaning the bedroom - we found Tiny's hat you made him.

My "Sophia" bunny now wears it in memory of Tiny...

[align=center]





[align=left]I thought you might like to see it again. Now to find Miss Bea's....I know I've seen it recently!
[/align][/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks for posting the picture Peg.

I still remember the pictures of Tiny modeling the hat.

Susan


----------



## Seraphina

oh my.. that hat is cute


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Wow, those are some unique looking mini rexes! Elaine, are your bunnies related? I see they're different ages but one has to be the daddy! Very cool. I would have given them tiger names 

Susan, your bunnies are gorgeous! Buttercup looks like such a doll  And Winston is very unique looking with his markings. Cute cute cute!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Shiloh, Buttercup is my little sweetheart. Winston is cute but a Brat sometimes.

Elaine's Bunnies are sisters. Aren't they adorable.

Susan


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ha, I popped over and looked at Elaine's blog. I'm glad the orange and black one is named Tiger  I looked at her bunny names in her profile and it says Charcole and Mocka so I thought those were these bunnies and her blog is called Bunny Boys so I thought they were boys.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Guess who finally sent a small care package to Aunty Susan? I hope you like it


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Brandy, that's very sweet of you to do that.
Susan


----------



## SnowyShiloh

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Guess who finally sent a small care package to Aunty Susan? I hope you like it


Speaking of care packages, Susan, you need to see the photo message Kerensa left you in my blog a few days ago!!


----------



## rabbitgeek2011

Bunny: Photos.... please! (sarcasm)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Oh my goodness...
> 
> Somebunny wooks rather gwumpy in that hat...:grumpy:
> 
> Hehe!!
> 
> Love the pictures of Wilbur & Jackie...and Buttercup is as gorgeous as ever!!


----------



## MiniLopHop

I was looking back through your pictures. They come out so well. How do you get your bunnies to stay still for photos? I get the camera out and they head for the hills! They will be in such cute positions, but trying to capture that is so hard!


----------



## Koumyou_69

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance: HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUSAN!!!! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Elaine.

One year Older and One Year Wiser (so they say):shock:

Susan

PS

I got my Birthday Kisses from Buttercup this morning. Nothing better then a soft little tongue giving you kisses.:big kiss:


----------



## MiniLopHop

[align=center]Happy Birthday![/align]
[align=center]inkelepht:arty0002:inkbouce::weee::yahoo::clapping:arty::birthday:balloons::bestwishes::airborne::hugsquish::weee:inkbouce:inkelepht:arty0002::yahoo::clapping:[/align]


----------



## plasticbunny

[align=center]*Happy birthday, Susan!!!*[/align]

[align=center]:flowerskiss::weee::flowerskiss::weee::flowerskiss::weee::flowerskiss:[/align]


----------



## myheart

:bunny18:happyrabbit:*Happy Birthday Susan!!!* :happyrabbit::bunny18

Mmmmm.... Buttercup kisses!!! If you get too many, wanna send some down here to brighten up my daysalso?


----------



## TinysMom

Oh wow....Happy Birthday!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Hooray, Happy Birthday! Doing anything fun? I hope your day is great!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks everyone for all the lovely Birthday wishes.

Having a quiet evening with the Bunnies. Had a great birthday lunch with a coworker.

Janet Buttercup said come up here to visit, you can Bunnysit them, let him roam and he will come up to you and kiss your legs, feet and if you hold him, he'll kiss your nose and face...

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY
* arty0002:arty:arty:arty0002:
Like a fine wine, you only improve with age :biggrin:

Jan x


----------



## Kipcha

[align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*[/align]
[align=center]:group:[/align]
[align=center]I just love reading your blog, all of your buns are so well loved and taken care of![/align]


----------



## myheart

anic: When's the next flight!!! Must ... get ... Buttercup kisses!!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Janet , come for August 8th, it is my Beautiful Buttercup's *13th* Birthday.

He would love :big kiss::inlove::heartbeat:to see you.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

To all the Buttercup Fans.

This is my 12 year 361 day old SWEETHEART.





































Isn't he just the sweetest. 

Enjoy

Susan & Buttercup


----------



## Kipcha

Awesome pics! Looks like such a sweetie!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Brandy,

I got my package today. OMG they are beautiful and PINK too. You made them you are so talented. You should sell them.

The bunnies thank you for their toys. I will give them one each either later or tomorrow after I clean all their cages.

Thanks again so much, that was really sweet of you to send them to me.

Susan & Bunnies


----------



## LuvaBun

He looks like he's just woken up in this one, and wants to go back to sleep 

He really is the most adorable bunny :inlove:

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Jan, he really is a very special bunny.

He had a bit of an eye problem last week, he scratched his eye so I was putting an ointment and a gel on his eye. The Vet is still very impressed with him, considering he has a large tummy growth.

Two more days then it's the BIG 13. inkbouce::weee:arty:

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> The Vet is still very impressed with him, considering he has a large tummy growth.
> 
> 
> Susan


Has the growth changed at all, Susan? Georgia still has hers, but it doesn't seem to bother her at all, though the vet thinks it could be the reason for her poopy butt! I'm pleased you didn't get him to have an operation - probably would have been much worse off.

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Jan, it may have gotten a bit bigger but honestly I don't think it bothers him at the moment. 

He doesen't eat a ton but he does munch durung the day. I also give him sunflower seeds, oat groats, dehydrated fruits that I did, fresh fruits.... At his age like I said if he'll eat he can have it. I'm here to make my Baby comfortable and enjoy all the time he has left with me, which I hope is a long time.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> * arty0002:arty:arty:arty0002:
> Like a fine wine, you only improve with age :biggrin:
> 
> Jan x



If thats true, then I am aging like milk.

*Happybelated Birthday Susan* and Happy Birthday Buttercup.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Dave.

A couple of the Birthday Boy. And a couple of where he will be getting his Birthday cake. Mommie is ready for his celabrations.






















I know you're all shaking your head saying "Is she nuts?"

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Hey celebrating a bun's 13th birthday is a momentous occasion.


----------



## myheart

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Hey celebrating a bun's 13th birthday is a momentous occasion.



:yeahthat: I wish we could all be there to help you celebrate Buttercup's special day. :toast:

It would mean the world to us to watch Buttercup celebrate.... and... er....sleep. Ya gotta admit, he is the sweetest sleeper-bun on the forum.


----------



## Koumyou_69

:woohooarty::airborne::birthday:jumpforjoy: HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUTTERCUP!!!! arty::airborne::birthday:jumpforjoy:


----------



## myheart

:balloons::bestwishes: *Happy Birthday Buttercup!!! :bestwishes::balloons:*


----------



## LuvaBun

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YOU GORGEOUS BOY!

*Still looking handsome as ever 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's a couple of Birthday pictures of the Birthday Boy.
















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## myheart

Oh my goodness, Susan!! Those pictures are so precious!!! Now I really wish I were there to celebrate Buttercup's special day. I think I could give him cheek-rubs all day long because he is so darn sweet.


----------



## Nela

What a truly inspiring lil guy he is. He's so blessed to have you Susan, and you him I am sure. The girls had a lovely treat in his honor. :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Happy slightly belated birthday to the wonderful Buttercup  I only hope my bun buns have as long a life as him!

Edit: Oh my gosh, I missed the birthday pictures somehow! They are amazing  Looks like a very fun party, why didn't I get an invitation?!


----------



## YukonDaisy

Aww! Happy Birthday, Buttercup! He still looks great


----------



## MiniLopHop

How freaking cute is Buttercup! :inlove:

I have to show my husband the pictures. I wanted to throw Houdini a birthday party for his first birthday. Joshua said I was just being silly. I think it is time for a bunny bash at our house!


----------



## Bassetluv

I just dropped in to get a Buttercup fix, and discovered that it was his birthday! Many happy (belated) birthday wishes for one of the cutest bunnies ever! 

arty: :birthday

:heartbeat:

(Love that birthday hat!! )


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great pictures of the birthday boy.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks everyone for all the nice compliments about Buttercup. 

He was happy to share the pictures with you.

Susan & Buttercup


----------



## gemgnir

Oh my GOODNESS. That is one HANDSOME 13 year old! He looks amazing, Susan! Love the pictures. Now I have ideas for when our bun has a birthday. We do have some doggy birthdays to celebrate here soon. 

Love love love the little tie!!! Eeeek!


----------



## gemgnir

P.S. I think Levi has an itty bitty brush on Ms. Daisy Mae.. :3 I told him he could adore her pictures until he becomes a HusBun. (who knows how long that will be!)


----------



## Koumyou_69

did the bunnys enjoy the peas?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Only small nibbles so far.

As they have never had them before it may take them a few tries to really enjoy them.

I'll keep you posted.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

[align=center]*COPIED FROM THE RAINBOW BRIDGE*[/align]

It is with much sadness I must tell all of Buttercup's friends that he has crossed over to the Rainbow Bridge.

It was a decision I did not want to make but one I had to. I did not want my Beautiful Boy to suffer.

Mommie and Daddy will miss you forever.

All My Love

Mommie


----------



## Pipp

He was ailing, I'd appreciate someone doing that for me. 

I'm just so happy that he made it to his 13th birthday party and you got such precious pictures to remember the little guy with. 

:rip: Buttercup.

You were loved by thousands. (And none more than Soooska). 



sas :hug2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Rest In Peace My BEAUTIFUL Jackie. 

Even though you haven't lived with Mommie these past few months I have thought of you and Wilbur every day. I have your picture hanging on the wall as soon as you walk into my apartment.

Binky Free At The Rainbow Bridge My Sweet Jackie.

Go findyour Big Little Brother Buttercup and run pain free together.







Love 

Mommie


----------



## LuvaBun

I am so very sorry to hear this. Jackie and Wilbur were the ultimate snuggle bunnies.

This is too much, 2 of your beautiful babies in one week :bigtears:

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so very sorry to hear about the bunny's.

How are you doing?


----------



## JadeIcing

I really know what it is like to lose them so close together. I am so so sorry.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks everyone for your kind words, they really mean the world to me at this very difficult time.

I miss both my babies very much, even though Jackie didn't live with me these past 10 months she was still my Baby Girl.

Here are a few pictures from this evening.

*Winston*





















Vega
















Last but not least Daisy Mae
















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## MiniLopHop

Great pictures! Winston always looks like he's thinking about trouble, at least to me. Is he a naughty boy?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Brandy, I call him my Brat, cute but abrat.

OMG he HATES being held, so cutting his nails or anything else for that matter is real chore to do.

His litter habits have something to be desired. He'll go in the litter box to eat hay then comes out to do his job. I put creamic tile in their cagemuch easier to clean up. Honestly I don't know how Vega puts up with him, she is such a clean neat bunny. I guess it's "*LOVE*":heartbeat::hearts

Susan


----------



## MiniLopHop

Oh the power of love. :inlove:

I have a very similar situation at my house. It's always the boys that are such a mess


----------



## Bassetluv

> OMG he HATES being held, so cutting his nails or anything else for that matter is real chore to do.



Anna too! When I first tried clipping her nails she would kick her hind legs with such force that I was afraid she'd break a leg. Over the years she's become much more accepting of the clippers, but I still do have to be careful of those hind-enders, lest she suddenly decide to let one fly.



> His litter habits have something to be desired. He'll go in the litter box to eat hay then comes out to do his job. I put creamic tile in their cage much easier to clean up.



And _this_ sounds like Yofi. Messy Marvin will use the litter box sometimes, but half the time when he does use it, because he's so big will actually direct his hind end out and over the edge of the box instead of in it X), or will just decide that a certain corner of the room strikes his fancy instead. I used to have carpeting in the rabbits' room, but finally tore it up.

It's definitely the power of love that saves them. That, and their cuteness. :wink


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi hopefully this will work.

http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/

My Daisy Mae is on Disapproving Rabbits today. 

I'm such a proud Mama.

Susan


----------



## MarisaAndToby

Congrats!! I know the feeling, Toby was on DR a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

One of these days I need to come and bunny-nap Winston. Something about that face.


----------



## LuvaBun

LOL! What did you do to her to get _*that*_ scowl? If looks could kill ..... 

Jan


----------



## Tessa

Im In Love with All of your Bunnies! I had so much fun reading about them!!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Tessa.

I only have Daisy Mae and Winston & Vega living with me now. MyHandsome Buttercup went to the Rainbow Bridge 1 month ago today and then one week later my Beautiful Jackie joined him at the Rainbow Bridge.:cry4:

Wilbur & Jackie live with my Ex so I hadn't seen her in many months, that didn't make her death any easier. I was their caregiver for almost 7 years.

Jan Daisy Mae was having her day at the Spa (in the bathroom at my old house) as you can tell she wasn't too darn happy with me.

Dave Vega goes anywhere Winston goes.:biggrin:

Susan


----------



## Tessa

> I only have Daisy Mae and Winston & Vega living with me now. My Handsome Buttercup went to the Rainbow Bridge 1 month ago today and then one week later my Beautiful Jackie joined him at the Rainbow Bridge.



Sorry about your Buttercup and Jackie. 
I saw little Miss Daisy Mae's disapproving look during her spa treatment  What a little firecracker!
I'm trying to introduce Lola to the world of Spa...Vito wants No part of being groomed at all!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi, here are a few photos I just took of the munchkins.

Winston

















Winston & Vega's Bum











The Dutchess
















Vega being Anti Social






Enjoy

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

Daisy Mae looks like she's daring you to try and take her veggies lol!

To me, Winston always looks like he is thinking of something mischevious to do 

Jan


----------



## Lucy500

Gosh, they all look ADORABLE! :inlove:
Maybe that Daisy Mae should catch a flight to Cali Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Jan doesn't Daisy Mae look cranky. lol

Lucy, I think you should be flying Bonkers onA one way ticket to Daisy Mae. :biggrin:

I had Winston& vega out this morrning, here are a few pictures of them.































I just wish Winston would stop licking Vega's head, she's half bald for some time now.

Enjoy!


----------



## LuvaBun

Yeah, Susan, you can see in the first photo that Vega has a few bare patches on her head. I guess Winston just like the taste of his girl :biggrin:. Does she mind him doing it?

My problem is Shadow spraying Georgia all the time - poor girl gets soaked :yuck

Jan

BTW - Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Bassetluv

SOOOSKA wrote:


>




In these two pictures, Vega reminds me of a cat with 'catitude'. Kind of a "Yeah, I'll get back to you when *I* feel like it". :biggrin:

And of course Miss Buttercup is a D-I-V-A! So gorgeous (I'm still envious of her eyeliner). 

But I just figured out, I think, what it is about Winston that makes him so charming. He has a boyish look to him, like he's eternally a kid at heart. Ever curious, and always on the verge of getting into something. Adorable! :inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I just wish Winston would stop licking Vega's head, she's half bald for some time now.


In Windston's defence it's hard not to keep kissing a beautiful woman.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Well here's a few pictures of my "Little Pumpkin", "Little Devil" and "Little Ghost" and the "Little Witch"Can you guess who's hiding in the costumes?:biggrin:

























Also one in her Snow Suit, she's ready for the cold weather. Geez I can take her for a walk in her PINK stroller.






Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Lucy500

O M G 
SO
CUTE
CANT
RESIST..........

DEAD NOW X_x

:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:



...that is one pissed pumpkin lol.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Very cute costumes! Did you make those?

Only the witch seems to approve of the photo, I can't believe Daisy Mae sat still and let you take the pictures.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Lucy & Dave.

No didn't make these except the green plant looking thing I made.

Dave, Daisy is such a sweetheart, she lets me do anything to her, she will give me tons of kisses as I'm dressing her.....

Susan


----------



## MiniLopHop

OMG! How cute is she? Way too adorible!


----------



## LuvaBun

OMG I just love these pictures. Daisy Mae is so good to sit and let you dress her up. Way too adorable.

Jan

PS - Miss seeing our boy Buttercup in his costumes, though


----------



## SOOOSKA

A few pictures of Winston and Vega sharing hay.

























Enjoy

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's a couple of pictures of Daisy Mae. She's ready for the cold long winter. (these were taken before she got sick).





















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

Looks like Winston is trying to cram as much hay in his mouth as he can 

Daisy Mae looks ready to go and have a snowball fight . Hope she's feeling better!

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Daisy Mae looks adorable. How many craisins does it cost you for each photo shoot?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I hope you and the bunners had a great Christmas!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Dave. I actually went up north to Timmins for Christmas. It was the first time i have ever left them for any length of time.

I hired a "Dog" walker who is a Vet tech to come in twice a day to feed and clean the babies. She had bunnies years ago si I felt somewhat at ease leaving them.

I contacted my Vets (who is the same Vet she goes to) to do any thing if she had to bring them in. She didn't thank goodness.

Everything seemed to go good.

It's still very nerve racking leaving them.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad you were able to get away for awhile.

I know what you mean about leaving them. When my wife and I went to Texas to see my son graduate from Air Force basic training, I couldn't stop and wonder how they were doing. I even had my son and daughter looking after them and they were both in rabbit club at the time.

Was Santa good to you and the bunners?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Dave Santa was good to me and extra good to the babies. 

A few pictures of the Dutchess.
































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

TOO CUTE!:inlove:


----------



## Bassetluv

SOOOSKA wrote:


>



Oh, this picture is _perfect_!! 

(Hey Susan, I used to have family in Timmins.  The Simmons from Timmins...lol They actually lived just on the outskirts, right at the edge of a farm; my dad, sis, and I (and our Siamese cat, Mickey) drove up there one year - all the way from NS - and visited. I remember playing softball with them in the field behind their house and accidentally mistaking a cow patty for a base...ewww)


----------



## MILU

Aw.. she's so adorably cute!!!!! And I love her hoody saying "I'm good at being bad" - LOL - she looks so sweet!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Di, wow that's exciting to know someone else from RO has been to Timmins.

Isn't my Daisy just the cutest. She's so good, didn't fight me when i put it on her.

I brought Winston to the Vet today as he has a real bad sore on his right front paw (underside). I put some of the ointment that I have and also tried Polysporiun. It looks very painful, poor baby isn't even putting pressure on it. It was the Bunny sitter who noticed it when she cut his nails last week.

The Vet was excellent. She fell in love with Winston, she said she has a Dutch who's Black & White with blues eyes too. She had her bunny on antibiotics last week and had extra so she gave it to me. It was a compounded batril antibiotic. That was as so nice of her as it would have cost around $80, she said it was meant to be that I brought Winston in today and she brought the extra antibiotic in today also.

Her kindness really made me feel good.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I hope Winstons paw gets to healing quickly.

That was nice of the vet to give you the antibiotics. Something like that makes you want to tell everyone what a great practice she has.


----------



## MILU

How's Winston?
It's good that you've found a vet who likes your bunny for who he is, not for the "dough".. 
What about the Dutchess, how's she going?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Winston's foot is much better, still a little red but I do notice him licking it. Other then putting a sock on it :shock:I think he'll have to live with it. Hopefully the fur will grow back soon.

The Dutchess is much better too. She was really quite sick but I didn't realize it (the poor thing). She is shedding like heck now. OMG fur every where.

Lady Vega is wonderful. She is a real gem of a bunny a very sweet personality. I honestly don't know how she lives with Winston he's such a PIGGY in the litter habits.

Dave I told my friend about my Vet, she brought her 3 year old bunny in to get neutered. I think she said it came to $167.00. That included a pre appointment, 2 weeks of antibiotics (for another issue), 5 Doses of Metacam, the Neuter under a general anesthetic. Not bad prices.

Susan


----------



## ZRabbits

Had to stop in and see who Daisy Mae was. I'm Kreacher's Human Mom. Absolutely beautiful girl. Love her blue eyes too. Also love the rest of your bunnies. 

Hope all are doing well. Hope to see more pics. They are all really awesome. Love all the sleeping bunny pics. :inlove:


K


----------



## SOOOSKA

It's been a while. Just wanted to let everyone know the bunnies are all doing good.

Thanks Karen for the Daisy Mae compliments . She is a sweetheart, as are the other two.

I'll try to get some new pictures up soon.

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

Has Winston's foot cleared up, Susan? You certainly do have a great vet! Many years ago I had a vet who would constantly not charge me for appointments because, as he said, my rabbits gave him experience that he might not have otherwise had (we're talking late 70's, when practically no one had rabbits as pets). Things have changed greatly today...a few years ago when I was strapped for cash and was constantly taking Raph to my (then) vet, he once offered me a $5.00 discount on a bill that was over $170.00 'because it was Christmas'. hhmm. 

I've since changed vets and have been much happier (not because of the discount thing, but because the new vets are much more rabbit saavy). Anyway, Winston is far too cute to be sporting a boo-boo! I hope he's feeling much better now...and hope things are going well for you too! :kiss:


----------



## Nela

She's just too beautiful! I so love her.


----------



## Serenity73

All of your bunnies are so adorable~ I have two white bunnies too. How many do you have all together?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Serenity, I use to have 6 Bunnies. Then divorce happened. 

He took Wilbur & Jackie (also Fluffy who he had found roaming in a mall parking lot after we were separated but he brought him to our house so I took care of him too for about 8 months). 

My Beautiful Buttercup went to the Rainbow Bridge August 27, 2011 and Jackie went 1 week later.

I now have Daisy Mae, Winston & Vega.

Winston counts for like two bunnies he's the messiest bunny I have ever had. I have to put ceramic tiles in their cage as he pees 75% of the time outside of the 2 litter boxes in their cage. I honestly don't know how Vega puts up with his messiness, except she Loves him dearly.

Thanks Nela, she is a sweetie. Nicest Blue eyes too, I'm so jealous.

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

Glad to hear all the babies are doing good 

Jan


----------



## MILU

It's always good to have a home full of bunnies!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here are a few pictures of the munchkins from today.














































As you can see they are all well.

Enjoy

Susan


----------



## MILU

Awwww - heart attack!!!! They're so sweet I could get diabetic! LOL


----------



## ZRabbits

Loved the pics of the Munchkins. Thanks for sharing. 

K


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's a few pictures of The Dutchess.

Waiting for the cold weather.






















And in her TuTu





















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Ruki

Love the new pics! Your bunnies are all so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Rachel for nice compliment about my babies.

Yourbunny stunning. Have you named the poor guy yet? :biggrin:

His colouring is beautiful.:inlove::inlove::inlove:

Susan


----------



## mrbunny

I am sorry to hear about your divorce and about Buttercup. 

Your buns are beautiful. I love Winston. He is a gorgeous bun with blue eyes and black and white...I'm in love. Vega is a really lucky bun. =)


----------



## SOOOSKA

A few updated photos of the babies.

Winston


























Vega


























Daisy Mae































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## ZRabbits

Babies look good! Love the pic of Princess Daisey Mae in her hat and scarf. 
Thanks so much for sharing the pics. 

And glad to see you back. Missed your posts!

K


----------



## myheart

"I'm ready for the ladies!!!"






:big kiss:Smooooooch!!!!

I love those close-up pics. I have so many of those types of pics when I used to take Patrick, Luna, and Zappa out. They are just my favorite! That could be a new forum contest.... Guess the bunny nose...  I bet no one would guess Winston's cute little moosh.


----------



## LakeCondo

They still are as adorable as ever.


----------



## LuvaBun

Ahhhh! Lookit those cuties . I love your pet stroller - who do you take out in it? I wanted to get one, but John was terrified that someone might see me walking 'the babies' :rollseyes

Pleased to hear that they are all doing well 

Jan


----------



## LakeCondo

I just noticed that the carrot pieces were crinkle-cut. What luxury!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks everyonefor the nice comments.

Jan, I haven't taken any of them out yet but maybe this weekend, Daisy Mae is the choosen one.

You just go buy one of the strollers and then make John walk with you.:biggrin:

Janet, I bought myself a pretty good camera 2 Christmas' ago, well some one kinda showed me how to use it (like I said KINDA) so I've beem practising on the munchkins.

Orlena. very spoilt Bunnies. Hee Hee Sometimes the carrots:carrot are the shreaded ones. :nod

Susan:big kiss:


----------



## LakeCondo

As long as you aren't buying the carrots only for them it's ok to get the fancy ones. But it's over the line to think they appreciate the difference.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Of course I buy the carrotsespeciallyfor them. They love the shreaded ones. As a matter of fact most of my grocery store trips is for food for them.

My Munchkins are ver spoilt, they want for nothing.

Susan


----------



## LakeCondo

They should be chewing their carrots. It's better for their teeth.


----------



## myheart

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Of course I buy the carrotsespeciallyfor them. They love the shreaded ones. As a matter of fact most of my grocery store trips is for food for them.
> 
> My Munchkins are ver spoilt, they want for nothing.
> 
> Susan



That's the way I am also!! My friends all say that they eat better than I do, and it's true. 

I wish I could feed my kids the crinkle cut carrots. I do get the baby carrots and cut them in half length-wise for my new grandpa bun and the two little tykes I have. Did you get in the habit of feeding the crinkle-cut because Buttercup told you that was what he wanted? I used to feed a noon-time salad as well as a night-time salad because of Patrick. I wanted to make sure he had enough to eat with his one little tooth. It took me two years to stop feeding the noon-time salad after his passing. Habits that spoil the fur-babies...  Who else are ya gonna spoil...?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here are a few pictures of the Minchkins.

Daisy Mae


























Winston & Vega


























Enjoy

Susan

The pictures got all screwed, don't know where the 5th one came from:?


----------



## LakeCondo

All are cute, but the expressions seem to say "Enough pictures, give us treats now."


----------



## myheart

Your kids look so squishably soft!!! They must have finished their shed for the spring.  I love it when they get their new hairs in and they are so soft. My Satin, Callie, must be sick of me petting her by now because her hair came in extra soft and shiny this year.

Such nice set-ups you have for your kids! Looks like they have little palaces with all of the space they have. I bet that Daisy demanded a few extra feet for her home, didn't she?  She is so pretty, I bet she get away with a lot of naughty stuff. Who could resist Daisy cuteness?!!! :biggrin2:

I'm glad you included snuggly-bunny cuteness also. I love bonded-bunny pics. I am able to just feel the love/companionship they have for each other by looking at Winston and Vega's pics. Lucky you having such beautiful bunnies!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## ukcarolm

Awwww your bunnies are gorgeous, so pleased I've found your blog.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks for the nice comments everyone.

Janet I thjought they were finished shedding but with this hot weather Daisy has been shedding really bad.

Susan


----------



## myheart

Awe... poor Daisy... I guess that's a little extra pumpkin in her dish... poor girl.... 

I thought you were going to say Vega was shedding with her plush coat. I think the shedding is just the worst when I know they are having a more difficult time of it. Even my naughty Oliver has been more quiet than usual. Makesme happy he is being good for once, but then I have to worry about him. I hope that's not the sort of shed that Daisy is having... 

:bunnyheart Sending Daisy good vibes to get through this shed.


----------



## cwolfec

This blog is fantastic! You clearly are in love with your bunnies, and they love you enough to snuggle! Lucky  I loooove the coloring of your black and white lionhead (is that Vega?). Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Carrie, yes you are right I love my bunnies they are definetely my babies.

No the Black & White bunny is Winston, Vega is his girlfriend.. They are so in love with each other.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

The Dutchess outside on the balcony for the first time. i think she like it once she got use to being ouside.





































Enjoy

Susan & Daisy Mae:wave:


----------



## SOOOSKA

A few closeups of the Dutchess.
















Enjoy

Susan:weee:


----------



## ZRabbits

Such a pretty girl. Glad to hear that she enjoyed her time outside.

Thanks so much for sharing. 

Hope to see more of all your bunnies. 

K


----------



## cheryl

Awww there's that beautiful girl...she is such an adorable girl..have always loved her.

I always love seeing pictures of Daisy Mae...it looks like she had a blast outside..


----------



## agnesthelion

I'm seriously gonna come to Canada to bunny nap Winston. Oh my GOSH he is too cute  

They are all adorable of course. I take it Daisy Mae is your "heart bunny"?

Vega seems like a sweetheart to be so in love with Winston.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Karen, Cheryl and Lisa for the nice comments about Daisy Mae, Winston and Vega.

Daisy is a sweetie I think she liked itout on the balcony,I wish it wasn't so darn hot out I'd take her out again.

Lisa if you BunnyNap Winston you gotta take Vega too. They are so in Love with each other. I agree with you he is such a cutie pie. I fell in love with him a few years ago. He was with one of our members on RO who had taken him in to adopt out. He went to someone who had Vega, they bonded, she had to give them up so i was asked if I wanted to adopt them. I said yes. :inlove: It will be 6 years in September that I have had them in my life.

I'd probably say Daisy Mae is my Heart Bunny now. Buttercup (RIP) was my first bunny, OMG he was the best, sweetest, cutest........Bunny ever. Because he was such a lovely bunny my Ex and I had 6 bunniesat one time. I miss him dearly but I was so lucky to have him for 13 years. 

Susan :weee:


----------



## ZRabbits

I know what you mean about the heat. I'm finding with Luna and Neville, it takes them a bit longer to cool down after being outside. It was 103 today. We were out at 4 am this morning so that Rubeus (first time outside) could get some outside time. Didn't even tempt to take Luna and Neville out. It was so humid at that time too. But they do get outside (of crate) and inside time. I wish it was outside because they both love it, but am not taking the chance. 

K


----------



## cheryl

Oh wow Susan i can't believe it's been almost 6 years,i remember when you took them in..gee time flies!

I wasn't on the forum when you lost your beloved bunnies..and when i came back on i was saddened to read that they were gone...i'm so very sorry..

It's winter here at the moment and it's darn freezing,,,but actually the couple of days haven't been to bad...no rain.. i love spring time...when the weather is beautiful with that nice warm breeze..but yeah i hate the heat..


----------



## ukcarolm

Fantastic photos of Daisy Mae enjoying her outing outside for a short time.


----------



## Bassetluv

A late post, but in looking at the recent pics of Daisy Mae being held, I didn't realize she was that big! Somehow I pictured her as being much smaller. Still a diva though.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Di,

Daisy Mae weighs 4.8 pounds. I took her to the vet yesterday she was a little under the weather. 

I think it was the pictures that make her look like a porker. lol

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

aww...how's Daisy Mae feeling now? I hope she's much better! Yep, she looks bigger in the pics. Anna weighs around 7-8 lbs and I thought that Daisy was around the same size!


----------



## LakeCondo

Maybe it's that Susan is tiny, so makes Daisy Mae look larger-than-life.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Orlena yes yes that's it. I'm tiny, in height!! lol :biggrin2: So Daiisy looks huge. Hee Hee

She's feeling better, not 100%sure what's the problem is though. She's eating lots which is good.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Ok so here's my "Little OLYMPIAN" Daisy Mae. She's so proud to be a Canadian.














































Enjoy

Susan & Daisy Mae:Canada small::Canada small::Canada small::Canada small::Canada small::Canada small::Canada small::Canada small::Canada small::Canada small:


----------



## myheart

Oh my gosh!!! Could that dress be any cuter?!!!! It is absolutely stunning on Daisy! I could see Daisy becomingCanada's Mascot Bunny. How could anyone resist the powers of Daisy wearing something so patriotic?!!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Janet, here's Winston and Vega with some Olympic pictures for you.



















































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## myheart

Vega makes me laugh... She seems like she doesn't care much about what is going on around her as long as she has Winston.  Ah... True Love!!!


----------



## Bassetluv

Now here's a perfect reason to change our national animal from the beaver to the bunny. Daisy Mae rocks! She's cuter than a beaver any day, and looks far more patriotic too (plus, I'll bet she doesn't go around knocking down maple trees ).

hehe...I get a kick out of the shot glasses beside her...I always figured her to be a teatotaler. :biggrin2:

Oh, and p.s. Susan, I'm tiny too. Not quite 5ft tall, so whenever I have to pick up Yofi, he looks gigantic in my arms.


----------



## ukcarolm

Your olympic outfits are amazing and Daidy mae looks sooooo cute.


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh goodness, I nearly missed this cuteness!!!

Daisy Mae looks absolutely adorable in her Canadian outfit - it always amazes me how you get your crew to wear outfits - mine would probably shred the outfit (or me) to pieces 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Janet & Jan for your comments from long ago.

A few updated photos. 

Winston & Vega's 6th Gotch Day


















Post Gotcha Day Celabrations


























Enjoy

Susan


----------



## myheart

Squeeeeeee..... !!!!! Party Hats!!!!! I love Vega's Princess hat!!! So sparkley on her! How handsome is that Winston in his manly blue hat?!!! 

arty:*Happy Gotchya Day Winston and Vega!!!* arty:


----------



## Bassetluv

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Thanks Janet & Jan for your comments from long ago.
> 
> A few updated photos.Â
> 
> Winston & Vega's 6th Gotch Day



LOL...Susan, how DO you get your bunnies to pose so nicely whilst wearing such adorable hats and outfits? On my two those party hats would have lasted all of 10 seconds, and knowing Yofi, he would have probably tossed his right back in my face for even considering putting one on him. Your bunnies continue to be more adorable every day! 

:biggrin:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Di, thanks for the nice words about Winston & Vega. Yes they do put up with alot from me taking pictures of them all dressed up. Vega's very good, she likes to look pretty for the camera. Winston I think puts up with it for the treats at the end, I think he's a little afraid because I take the pictures usually out of his area.:craziness


Here's a few more pictures, the first one of me. I'm not one to post pictures of myself but when I posted one on Facebook, a member from here said it's the first time she's seen a picture of me.:tonguewiggle <-----Love this one.





































The goodies forthr bunnies from my garden.






Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

All your buns are very cute-nice photos by the way- I love the little hats you put on them in the pictures-I got Ripley a reindeer one for a Christmas picture last year and he didn't like it-we ened up with this:






(Yeah, he hated it..)


----------



## SOOOSKA

Mia your Ripley is gorgeous:heartbeat:. That issuch a cute picture.

Maybe this year being a little older he will like the hat.

Susan:weee:


----------



## SOOOSKA

My Little *Pumpkin Daisy Mae.*


























More to come.

Susan


----------



## agnesthelion

Holy nose bonks your buns are too cute!! That Winston....I'm still planning to bunny nap him. I'll just head north for him and then keep going for Shilohs Kerensa. You two have a couple of my fave buns on RO 

Great seeing a picture of you. It's always nice to put a face with the name. Love the new pics in the hats and of daisy Mae the pumpkin. All too cute and it made me smile.


----------



## ukcarolm

Love your newest photos, they are sooooo cute dressed up and so good letting you take the photos.


----------



## Blue eyes

This is my first time visiting your blog. Your buns are adorable! I love the markings on your lop and the expression they give him - such attitude!

Successfully getting them to pose like that -- you must have their utter trust :bunnyheart


----------



## SOOOSKA

It was my sweet Daisy Mae's 7th Birthday. Here are a few of her Birthday pictures.
























































Sorry their are so many, too hard to choose.

Enjoy

Susan & Daisy Mae


----------



## myheart

Birthday girls don't come much sweeter than your Daisy Mae!!! :big kiss:

:weee:inkbouce: Happy 7th Birthday Daisy Mae!!! :bunnydance::bunny18

Hope Daisy had all sorts of nibbly-good stuff for her special day!

Lot's of love to you Daisy!! :bunnyheart


----------



## SOOOSKA

A few pictures of Daisy in one of her Xmas outfits.































Enjoy

Daisy Mae & Susan


----------



## agnesthelion

Your buns seem so forgiving for all the outfits they get dressed in. Love seeing the pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cwolfec

Seriously, how DO you get them all dressed up?! Is that something that takes time to teach them, or are they so chilled out that they don't care? I tried to put a leash on my Big Bunny and he was having absolutely none of it!...


----------



## SOOOSKA

cwolfec, I guess I'm really lucky they don't mind getting all dressed up. I usually have them on the day bed, it's not a place that they get on a lot.

I tried my first Bunny Buttercup (RIP) with a harness, that he was afraid of. I always worried he would hurt himself because he was so scared.

Just keep trying with the outfits, you may get lucky.

Susan


----------

